# TTOC Isle of Man 2009 24th - 26th April



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*The long awaited return to the Isle of Man will take place Weekend 24th - 26th April *

2 nights stay in a great hotel , the famous TT circuit , un-restriced speed limits  top roads with stunning views , if its half as good as the last one it will be well worth coming along 8)

Please post you interest on this thread and watch for updates

Mark

*Prices *

*Ferry crossing , 2 nights B&B at the 4 star mountmurray hotel 
*
*2 people sharing a room one car crossing £186 per person
1 person in a single room (inc supplement) £276 per person ( now further reduced to £267 !)
2 people sharing a room , 2 cars crossing £216 per person *

I have reserved a number of rooms and crossings , deposits of £40 per person will need to be paid by 17th Febuary and the balance to be paid 5 weeks before we travel

*INITIAL BOOKINGS HAVE NOW BEEN MADE (23Feb )THERE WILL BE A FEW MORE SPACES FOR ANYONE ELSE INTERESTED ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVED BASIS , PM me  *

Ferry crossings can be either crossing on the day from Liverpool

*11.15am fastcat(2.5hrs)
7.00pm fastcat (2.5hrs)*

There is also a crossing from Haysham 
*2.15pm Ferry (3.5hrs)*

I will confirm booking details closer to the date , we will be booking direct with steampacket to avoid any paypal charges etc . When confirming you are coming along i will need your names for the booking details to form a list .
We will have a booking code to quote to get the agreed prices etc .

Any questions please PM me 

Mark

*List below of those showing interest *

*PM me to confirm you are joining us , i will need your prefered crossings, total travelling and full names 
*

*Conlechi* - Mark - *Liverpool 11.15am * 
*G12MO X* - Sam -* bikerz* - Sheldon - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*Hark* - Matt & Clare - *Liverpool 7pm * 
*A3DFU* - Dani - *Liverpool 11.15am* 
*Mark Davies* - Mark & Debbie - *Liverpool 11.15am* 
*Redscouse* - Paul - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*blackers* - James , Karen & adrian *Liverpool 11.15am *
*Mighty Tee* - Richard & Julie - *Liverpool 11.15am* 
*VicTT* - Brian - *Liverpool 11.15am*
*B16TTC* - Mervyn & Natalie - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*John-H* - John - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*mactavish* - Chris & Heather - *Liverpool 11.15am * 
*04DTT* Declan & Cait -*Liverpool 11.15am *
*les* - Les & Christine - *Liverpool 11.15am* 
*TTitan* - Jim - *Liverpool 11.15am  * 
*IWEM* Ian - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*Grahame Clayton* - Grahame & Diane- *Liverpool 11.15am* 
*V6 SRS* - Sean - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*dickie* - Richard & Angela - *Liverpool 11.15am *
*Dobbsy *- Richard & Adam *Liverpool 11.15am*
*kevtoTTy * Kev & Pete *Liverpool 11.15am* 
*Mark and Sally ** Liverpool 11.15am *

*21 cars*  8)

*Staying at the Travelodge Thursday Night 

Conlechi 
G12MO X
Grahame Clayton
Mighty Tee
Redscouse 
B16TTC
bikerz 
Dobbsy*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in for this one - it was fantastic last time - one of the best events ever!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep!

Never been to the IOM...

Any idea on the costs Mark? I've a feeling the France meet might end up being a bit of a wallet burner... :lol:

Mark are you the organiser or is it a TTOC event?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

might be able to put the kids in kennels.............will check date for availability but am interested.

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Which nights do you stay over Mark? Do you come back on the Sunday or the Monday?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi *Mark* put our names down for this, Evelyn & trev cheers


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Showing interest


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds good can I take the bike instead, been there loads of times on the bike it's bloody ace, especially the mountain section and hitting 160 plus in some parts.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Game on!

I was planning a trip to the Isle of Man this year to make use of those unrestricted roads and this event conveniently falls on a weekend off from work. Count me and Mrs Davies in on this one.


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

conlechi said:


> *The long awaited return to the Isle of Man will take place Weekend 24th - 26th April *
> 
> More info to follow as the details are sorted out over the next couple of days
> 
> ...


Not been out there for 10 years but they started putting speed limits of various parts the last one I remember was at Creg ny baa, or maybe it was only for TT fortnight, thats good no, TT fortnight.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Possibly interested. Working that weekend but willing to book off as ive never been to the Isle of Man before.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Wow , good response already 

i am organising this with the TTOC and a few friends 

I am still negotiating a good package deal with Steampacket so will finalise cost etc early next week .

Its open to TTF and TTOC members , the more the merrier 

*Here's the basic plan *

Ferry from Liverpool Friday 24th to Isle of Man , 2 nights B&B at the Mount Murray Hotel and Country club http://www.mountmurray.com/Hotel.htm , organised drives around the island taking in the TT circuit , sights etc 
Returning on the Sunday to Liverpool

As i have more info i will post it up 

Mark


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Mark
Registering interest. Do you know if they have sorted out the ramps at Liverpool. They were crap last year and now I am about 40mm lower I just wouldn't get on!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Hi Mark
> Registering interest. Do you know if they have sorted out the ramps at Liverpool. They were crap last year and now I am about 40mm lower I just wouldn't get on!!


Hi Matt,
i will check with Steampacket , i was quite low on coilovers last time (2007) and got on without scraping . Hopefully it will not be a problem 

Mark
.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Would love this Mark, all sounds good.

Will check the diary, does everyone take their other half or could I come on my tod or bring brother. Worried that missus might spoil me being let loose on roads with no limits.

So would we be home late sunday night all being well? So I'd be ok for work Monday morning?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Would love this Mark, all sounds good.
> 
> Will check the diary, does everyone take their other half or could I come on my tod or bring brother. Worried that missus might spoil me being let loose on roads with no limits.
> 
> So would we be home late sunday night all being well? So I'd be ok for work Monday morning?


Hi Matt,
some take the other half's , some don't , mine wasn't interested last time so i went on my own, had a great time no one telling me to slowdown  . I will be bringing my bro or a mate or possibly on my own . Roads are great (my sig pic , in full flow on the circuit  )

Yep , ferry will get back to Liverpool at 5.45 pm , so not too late to make you way home

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Look forward to details mate 

What the roads like? My 19s be ok? Or worth keeping my 18s in the garage?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Look forward to details mate
> 
> What the roads like? My 19s be ok? Or worth keeping my 18s in the garage?


The roads were good last time , some had 19's fitted , no problems , most of the raods we were on were rural , open and fast 

will post up details costs etc , i am working to get a discount for 10 or more cars / rooms which won;t be a problem i am sure  
we are realistically looking less than £200 per person all in 

Mark


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd prob be up for this,i'll have a word in the morning
cheers
jon


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Sounds like an excellent weekend put us on the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Will it be the same without TTotal annoying plod? :roll:

Definitely interested [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Will it be the same without TTotal annoying plod? :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm another who's never been to IoM, so this sounds very interesting.

Need to do some date checking.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Went in 2007, Definitely not to be MISSED.
Put us at the top of the list :!: 
Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

With so many people interested, It would be rude not to be interested!

Might bring the misses, one of her friends live's out there, so I can just dump her for the weekend!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be the same without TTotal annoying plod? :roll:
> ...


In hindsight I should have written:

"TTotal overtaking in the face of Plod" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi intersted in this too as i've never been to iom , depending on my shifts at work and prices. Hopefully be able to make it , wil be fetching the wife along as well.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Are the dates definate? Three big cruises all in one month!!

I would really like to make this, but i also have a feeling my wallet is going to be a little to thin after the france trip. Although if it was just after pay day (may 1st weekend) my wallet would be re charged!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Are the dates definate? Three big cruises all in one month!!
> 
> I would really like to make this, but i also have a feeling my wallet is going to be a little to thin after the france trip. Although if it was just after pay day (may 1st weekend) my wallet would be re charged!!


Yep,
dates are confirmed just sorting out the details now 

there's always the credit card :wink:

Mark


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark,

Definitely interested in this weekend Heather and I had a fantastic weekend there in 2007. It will be nice to catch up with some old faces!

Chris
Mctavish


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there a lot for the girlies to do?

If I'm gonna be hacking round the roads I'm not sure I want my wife with me... :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Is there a lot for the girlies to do?
> 
> If I'm gonna be hacking round the roads I'm not sure I want my wife with me... :lol:


There's a few shops and tea room's... sure they will survive!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mctavish said:


> Mark,
> 
> Definitely interested in this weekend Heather and I had a fantastic weekend there in 2007. It will be nice to catch up with some old faces!
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Is there a lot for the girlies to do?
> 
> If I'm gonna be hacking round the roads I'm not sure I want my wife with me... :lol:


Drop her off in Douglas , thres some shops there to keep her occupied :wink:

Mark


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Always wanted to go to the Isle of Man and this trip is on the weekend of my birthday 

What is the approx cost and does it include the ferry from Liverpool to Douglas? What are the sailing times as it looks like the only way I can get there is get a ferry from Dublin to Holyhead and then drive to Liverpool as The Steam Packet Company arnt running any ferries that weekend from Belfast or Dublin


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopefully I can make this - all depends if I get a new car in time
Need mine gone by the end of March and start searching for a new one
Will keep you informed though
Thanks
Jay


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a lot for the girlies to do?
> ...


Hmmmmm. I don't think mine will... :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

A colleague at work fancies bringing his TT along too, though isn't sure yet, so could you add another 1 car + 2 bodies as possibles please.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> A colleague at work fancies bringing his TT along too, though isn't sure yet, so could you add another 1 car + 2 bodies as possibles please.


The more the merrier 

is he on the forum ?

I will need to firm up numbers in the next 10 days so when you see the update let me know then 

Mark


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

conlechi said:


> is he on the forum ?


He is - non-posting lurker ('sislack' if you need to contact him). We found his car for him here - it's NorthwalesTT's old motor. He's looking after it well.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Looks like too good a chance to miss, so put me down as a definite please Mark.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Brian


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Looks like too good a chance to miss, so put me down as a definite please Mark.
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Brian


Nice one Brian 

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> *Here's the basic plan *
> 
> Ferry from Liverpool Friday 24th to Isle of Man , 2 nights B&B at the Mountmurray Hotel and Country club http://www.mountmurray.com/Hotel.htm , organised drives around the island taking in the TT circuit , sights etc
> Returning on the Sunday to Liverpool
> ...


This was one hell of a weekend last time (2007) and i'm up for it again. BTW I changed my ferry time sailing on the Friday out of Liverpool I think around 10am. Liverpool is but an hours drive from me and I wanted to make the best of the Friday. The rest of you guys didnt get to the hotel till around 10pm. I was able to take off around the island and I know it well having been many times with a bike and holidays both recently and in my youth. If anybody fancies doing the same with me then perhaps we could have 2 lots of TTs going over with those who can go earlier doing so. Going early makes the best of the weekend IMO. So what ya recon then?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> If anybody fancies doing the same with me then perhaps we could have 2 lots of TTs going over with those who can go earlier doing so. Going early makes the best of the weekend IMO. So what ya recon then?


I'd love to do that but with the best will in the world I'd doubt I could be in Liverpool by 10am from Sussex and then I've gotta learn the language... :lol:

According to the AA it's a 4.5 hour journey and I don't know if that takes into consideration traffic... :roll:

But the idea of spanking around the IOM for an extra day does make more sense - especially given the travel costs/time etc.

cheers

Rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody fancies doing the same with me then perhaps we could have 2 lots of TTs going over with those who can go earlier doing so. Going early makes the best of the weekend IMO. So what ya recon then?
> ...


It is my intention to drive up Thursday evening to a travellodge type hotel somewhere near (4 hours drive from Portsmouth) and then drive into Liverpool Friday morning for the earlier ferry.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

It is my intention to drive up Thursday evening to a travellodge type hotel somewhere near (4 hours drive from Portsmouth) and then drive into Liverpool Friday morning for the earlier ferry.[/quote]

Originaly we were all booked on the same late afternoon ferry but I rang the Steam Packet Co and changed my ferry to an earlier one without any problem. However it would probably be best if those wishing to go on the earlier ferry like me could be booked onto that ferry in the first instance. What di ya recon Mark? I'm not trying to make things more difficult for you than they are mate.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> It is my intention to drive up Thursday evening to a travellodge type hotel somewhere near (4 hours drive from Portsmouth) and then drive into Liverpool Friday morning for the earlier ferry.


Yeah that's a good idea. Not sure if I can get away with that beloved-wise. If she's flying no probs, if she's on leave no chance... Won't know until 2nd Tuesday in March :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

There will be an option for the earlier ferry , i will need to know this at the time of booking .

Will update the thread in the next day or so 

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> There will be an option for the earlier ferry , i will need to know this at the time of booking .
> 
> Will update the thread in the next day or so
> 
> Mark


Great Mark im on that one for sure.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Presume the odd person might need to work on Friday like me and so can't drive up until the early evening.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Presume the odd person might need to work on Friday like me and so can't drive up until the early evening.


I am probably working on the Friday morning too Matt , i have got a few plans for a cruise up , meeting points etc

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Earliest I can leave work is about 4pm. :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Earliest I can leave work is about 4pm. :?


Plenty of time :wink:

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

When do we need to confirm if we are coming or not, im umming and arrhing as im going on the france one.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> When do we need to confirm if we are coming or not, im umming and arrhing as im going on the france one.


 No major rush at the moment , i have reserved a quanty of rooms and crossings . We will need to confirm bookings around the 8th Feb, at that point we will need to pay a deposit only and the balance 5 weeks before we go

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Earliest I can leave work is about 4pm. :?
> ...


After 2007's mad dash!!! Last check in that evening was 18:15 the cruise arrived 18:20 - 18:40 after a high speed wet looney run to make up lost time due to traffic on the M6 etc. It was only thanks to the then organiser Steve that we all got on the ferry.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Yes , good point , i was following G12MO X at ###mph through liverpool to make the ferry  

Better plan to leave a bit earlier than 4 pm Matt :wink:

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Well as soon as you know ferrytimes let me know, I'm stuggling to leave much earlier. Maybe if I bring all my stuff to work and leave at 3.30.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Forget the kids,Matt-they don't need no education! :lol: I'm still working on the Mrs-when do you need to know by?Todays her birthday, so I'll ask again when she's had a few later :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I work less than 10 min from the M6 so shouldn't be too bad. Depends on ferry time though.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The ferry time is 7pm but you need to be on it at 6.15pm 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That could be an interesting drive up the motorway


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the idea of the early freey, chance to go and do some little sight seeing, and have a few more hours experience of the track...

Paul


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Oooooh going to be in the dog house, not because of the event but because to go there I need to get some new brakes and tyres......work on it tonight.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Interested -- won't know work schedule til later.

TTitan (jim)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Here's a little taste of the Isle of Man's open roads 






Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks brilliant. Be good to do a section more than once so you knew where the corners were. Those straights are very long and very fast, could see someone (porb me) overcooking it and putting a hole in a dry stone wall lol

Really looking forward to it, think Clare is coming but dunno how she gonna feel if I show her this video.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

think I MIGHT BE GOING A LITTLE SLOWER THAN THAT!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have done the T course quite a number of times both in cars and on bikes. If you have never ridden the course on a bike you have never lived on the edge. I have sh*t myself a few times on a bike doing the course but never in a car. Don't get me wrong it is something else to do the course in a car but no matter what you just can't beat the thrill of doing it on a bike. We did give it some stick in 2007 esp out on the moutain section. This could be your one and only chance to go over to the IOM and doing the TT course. The SAS moto of "he who dares wins" apply just as well here. Go on sell the family jewels and take the plunge you won't regret it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Here's a little taste of the Isle of Man's open roads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the roads around Beach Head in East Sussex. Choppy, curly and narrow. Fab... :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Here's a little taste of the Isle of Man's open roads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a better taste 




I was there, you can't beat a bike round the course doing it in car don't even get close but its still bloody good 
get it wrong and those walls are bloody close. Your far safer in your car thats for sure. Check out theses other crashes on the course some pro some just ordinary riders who over cooked it.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPtgcUcG ... re=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jutP6CUp ... re=related


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not showing Clare any of these...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> Not showing Clare any of these...


Well your not taking a bike are you like say the Triumph 600TT for instance ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Happy days...............2004 visit


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
If anyone is travelling down from Scotland then i was planning to take the 14.15 steam packet ferry from Heysham (near Morecombe) it gets in at 17.45.









From Edinburgh its about 3.5 hours where as Liverpool is 4.5 hours.

The 11.15 ferry from Liverpool is tempting but it means leaving at 5.30am  perhaps a bit early.

It would be good to have some company [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

If i do go, I will most probably get an overnight ferry from Ireland so could join you 

Havent decided yet though, but the Heineken Cup draw today makes my decision a little easier :!:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I will have an update for you tomorrow with prices etc , just waiting for a call from steampacket in the morning before i post on the thread .

Watch the opening post 

Mark


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

. 
So playing at home on the 12th then, could be Munster's year again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

All the more reason to hit the Isle of Man just in time to celebrate someones birthday plus getting through to the semi finals?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> So playing at home on the 12th then, could be Munster's year again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> All the more reason to hit the Isle of Man just in time to celebrate someones birthday plus getting through to the semi finals?


Reading my mind James :!: And the final is on in Edinburgh


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*UPDATE*

*We now have prices and info on the opening thread 
*
so reach for your diaries and check your bank balances 

Mark


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Count me in as confirmed for this trip 

Plan is to get the overnight ferry from Dublin to Holyhead and then get the mid morning ferry from Liverpool to Douglas. It will be one hell of a drive, but worth it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2 places 1 car for me early ferry from Liverpool.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*There are 28 of you guys showing an interest in this 'not to miss' trip  *

*I need to know who will be joining us* . I have updated the first post with ferry crossing options and times .

If you are a definate please PM me with your prefered crossing and your names for the booking . I have reserved crossings and rooms which will be *held for us until the 17th Feb* .

I will submit the list to steampacket who will give us a booking code to make our deposit payments .

any questions please send me a PM

Mark


----------



## fizzrichardson (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun - will see if I can sort out the finances!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

10 confirmed already 8) , this is going to be a great trip

for those who have not already confirmed ...........don't be shy , you know you want to 

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conlechi said:


> 10 confirmed already 8) , this is going to be a great trip
> 
> for those who have not already confirmed ...........don't be shy , you know you want to
> 
> Mark


No, it's at least 11. :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > 10 confirmed already 8) , this is going to be a great trip
> ...


Yep ,
updated and re-counted 

11 confirmed :wink:

see i told you it would be popular 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will confirm if i can come along or not in the next few days or so


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Mark

I confirm I am coming on the trip and would like the Friiday Morning sailing out of Liverpool

1 car 1 Person

I will email you with my full details

Regards

Ian


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

IWEM said:


> Dear Mark
> 
> I confirm I am coming on the trip and would like the Friiday Morning sailing out of Liverpool
> 
> ...


nice one Ian  
look forward to your PM , i will add you to the confirmed list 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi, count me in. When do you need cash and confirmation for?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Check TTSDave out!! Attending two big events in one month!! People are gonna love that TTS of yours!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TTSDave said:


> hi, count me in. When do you need cash and confirmation for?


Hello Dave ,
Send me a PM with your name(s) , car reg and prefered crossing time 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am not going to be able to make it... [smiley=bigcry.gif] Work seem to think they are more important!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks,
time to start booking next week 

anyone interested in joining us please PM me with your details so i have them ready for the booking

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Ok folks,
> time to start booking next week
> 
> anyone interested in joining us please PM me with your details so i have them ready for the booking
> ...


Mark, ive been unable to book time off work and get it confirmed as my boss was off this week (which i didnt know until Monday)

When is the FINAL FINAL day you will accept an answer from me mate? (sorry for messing you around  )


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Ok folks,
> ...


You have PM 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hello Folks

We will start booking this week 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys,
the list is ready to go to steampacket in the morning , we will get a booking code and contact details to pay our deposits 

Keep an eye on your inbox for the info :wink:

anyone else joining us :roll:

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Ok guys,
> the list is ready to go to steampacket in the morning , we will get a booking code and contact details to pay our deposits
> 
> Keep an eye on your inbox for the info :wink:
> ...


Hi Mark

Thanks for hanging on buddy, i can confirm my boss has told me i can have the days off, so im able to come along.

Will be coming along on my own and in my own TT. Will want to get the early ferry as i think a few are getting that one??

Do you want/need a deposit or payment now? Or in a few days? Ive just seen your post about it

Thanks for hanging on as mentioned

Cheers

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys,
> ...


Great stuff Paul 

You have a PM

Mark


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Mark,

Please add us to the list:

Grahame Clayton & Diane Clayton, prefer 11.15am sailing ex Liverpool

Thanks

Grahame Clayton


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Grahame Clayton said:


> Mark,
> 
> Please add us to the list:
> 
> ...


All done 

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Mark,

Just confirming my P.M. to say that I will be attending and travelling on the 11:15 sailing from Liverpool.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hello folks

I have sent out a load of PM's today to all those who have confirmed they are joining us with the booking info needed to pay your deposits direct to steampacket , any problems give me a PM 

the deposit is £40 per person

We have 17 parties booked , 17 cars and 27 people 

There are some limited spaces left from the original reserved bookings made , pm me if you have not booked but would like to join us

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Booked  - Thanks Mark

We have also booked the Premium Lounge on the ferry at £13.50 per head each way.

As we are on the 11:15 ferry going out we are going to find a Travellodge/Premier Inn type place for Thursday evening. Any recommendations - thinking near Chester so we can pop through the tunnel first thing in the morning and check in.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I just bought one of these. £20 delivered for some on the road movies. 










Fits in my digital camera and then I'll use the movie function. Cheap as chips.


http://www.b-hague.co.uk/ball_head_with_suction_foot_sm10.htm


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

£276 is the price for one person, in their own car and single room (ie- what im booking) but when ringing just now i was quoted £303.

Hes going to check and get back to me :twisted:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nevermind, i managed to haggle it down to £267 :lol:

Mark, thats my deposit paid mate


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> £276 is the price for one person, in their own car and single room (ie- what im booking) but when ringing just now i was quoted £303.
> 
> Hes going to check and get back to me :twisted:


Hi Paul
Did you speak to Paul ?

£303 was the price before the discount , let me know if he does not come back to you with the lower price

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mark,

I asked for Paul, he knew about the group booking, he even knew the dates and ferry times before looking on the PC. But he first quoted me £303, i said that aint right, £276 ive been told. He wasnt too sure and said he would get back to me..... when he called me back within about 5 mins, he then quoted me £267 which is a cheaper quote than what you posted on the forum.

Ive paid my £40 deposit now anyhow, and saved another £9 :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Mark,
> 
> I asked for Paul, he knew about the group booking, he even knew the dates and ferry times before looking on the PC. But he first quoted me £303, i said that aint right, £276 ive been told. He wasnt too sure and said he would get back to me..... when he called me back within about 5 mins, he then quoted me £267 which is a cheaper quote than what you posted on the forum.
> 
> Ive paid my £40 deposit now anyhow, and saved another £9 :roll:


Nice one Paul , the drinks are on you then :wink:

the rates must have changed a bit , for the better too 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Booked , deposit paid 

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Booked - deposit paid


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Booked (on 11:15) & Deposit paid 
Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Booked, deposit paid. 

Look forward to meeting everyone.

Grahame & Diane Clayton


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark,
Booked and deposit paid!

Mctavish


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Booked and deposit paid but he never quoted me any cheaper :? :evil:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK so for those getting the 11-15am, how about meeting up at the terminal before we get in the queue ( been on the Seacat a number times to the IOM now) at least half an hour before we are told to be there ( can't recall right now but think its about 45mins before the sailing DOH!) So how many of us are getting the early 11-15 boat then? Let yourselves be known  I also know the Island quite well and we could get a blast round the TT course after we have booked in. What say thee? Ermmm hope i'm not treading on anybodys toes here :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Les

We are on the early ferry and driving up from Hampshire Thursday evening. Being "local" any recommendations of Travelodge type places with safe parking overnight?

I want to visit Castletown but a blast Friday would be fun and hopefully less traffic?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Les
> 
> We are on the early ferry and driving up from Hampshire Thursday evening. Being "local" any recommendations of Travelodge type places with safe parking overnight?
> 
> I want to visit Castletown but a blast Friday would be fun and hopefully less traffic?


There is a Travelodge not far from the ferry terminal ( in the city centre near the Mersey tunnel) not sure about parking in it but there is overnight multi story car parking again not so far as I recall. Often Travelodge's have some sort of agreement with a local one. Why not check the Travelodge site out. Of course we can visit Castletown either Friday or Saturday or Sunday come to that. My fave place is Port Erin followed by Peel. Get your kippers there


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im on the early Ferry (11-15) and ill be driving up to the port early Friday morning.

I can either meet somewhere there, or meet some others who are travelling there on the day prior to getting to the port 

Im up for an adventure once over the water, never been IOM before so all new to me


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Would be good if anyone travelling up on the Thursday could all stay in the same place 

Travelodge with good TT friendly parking close to somewhere to eat and have a drink 

Mark


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Would be good if anyone travelling up on the Thursday could all stay in the same place
> 
> Travelodge with good TT friendly parking close to somewhere to eat and have a drink
> 
> Mark


Diane & I are booked into the Travelodge just off the M62 at Widnes on the Thursday night :http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/hotel_overview.php?hotel_id=191

£29 for the night, as opposed to £55 a night at the Travelodge in Liverpool close to the Ferry Terminal. The one in Liverpool city centre has no parking facility.

Cheers
Grahame


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

May consider booking into a Travelodge the night before then if others are [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Grahame Clayton said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Would be good if anyone travelling up on the Thursday could all stay in the same place
> ...


I will go along with that. Booked 

Richard


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right i am also booked into Widness Travelodge on Thursday night, just booked it now


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Travelodge booked too 

sound like it could be a good night to start the weekend 

Mark


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

All booked and deposit paid


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Deposit paid. I'm working the Thursday night so will be driving across from Manchester for the 11.15 ferry on Friday morning. See you all there.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Hello All!!

I'm back! Just picked up my next tt. Had to sell my beloved Olive green Mk one a couple of years back, but picked up my petrol blue V6 Mk 2 today.

Oh boy!!!! (and I'm coming to the Isle of Man) what a day

Dickie


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dickie said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I'm back! Just picked up my next tt. Had to sell my beloved Olive green Mk one a couple of years back, but picked up my petrol blue V6 Mk 2 today.
> 
> ...


Nice one dickie 

You have PM

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks 
*we have 18 cars and 29 people so far * 8)

i will update the first post with some more details this weekend 

Looking good 

There a a few places left at these prices so anyone reading thinking wish i was going along ............give me a PM !

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Ok folks
> *we have 18 cars and 29 people so far * 8)
> 
> i will update the first post with some more details this weekend
> ...


If anybodys undecided about coming on this trip let me tell you I went 2 years ago and its was fantastic hence i'm back again. The roads the scenery the company everything inc the Island itself was wonderful. The Island is a magical place and unspoilt with great roads. This could be your last chance to go there for a very reasonable price so come on what are you waiting for the IOM Seacat awaits.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right guys.........

Today i received my invoice for the deposit i paid for the Isle of Man trip. I received through the post 4 identical letters, ive checked each invoice and they are all the same?? Plus they have TOTALLY got my postal address wrong, they have cocked up big style, lucky they got my postcode correct and house number really so it got to me! :? :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I only recieved 3 invoice copies :roll:

think their computer's blown an gasket 

PM me you correct address Paul i will make sure they have it as it should be 

Mark


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Mark

Not read through the 10 pages I admit - but Shell & I are interested in coming on this if there are any spaces left.

How do we go about booking it please??

Thanks


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

shell said:


> Mark
> 
> Not read through the 10 pages I admit - but Shell & I are interested in coming on this if there are any spaces left.
> 
> ...


You have PM 

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yeah, I got 4 invoices this morning; 4 separate letters. Between them there are three separate invoice dates, two different ferry arrangements and one of them has me booked into the hotel on 22 April. 
Only the latest dated invoice has TTOC on it though.

Strangely enough they ALL have the same price of £250 total for 1 person/1 car/1 room.

Blown a gasket? I think their computer has thrown a rod through the block! :!: :!:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I got 2 different invoices, both basically correct, one without paying a deposit the other showing the £80 deposit paid.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks

Seems like we all have a pile of invoices etc :roll:

i will contact them on Monday and make them aware of this and make sure any errors are corrected 

*If your details are wrong give them call to correct them *

any problems let me know by PM 

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We're booked in now with deposit paid


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

My other half wanted details on the spa. This was how I convinced her to come. They've since emailed me a full list of treatments etc and its pretty extensive and decent value.

A good way to convince the other half if anyone is struggling.

I also have it all as a pdf if anyone wants a copy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> My other half wanted details on the spa. This was how I convinced her to come. They've since emailed me a full list of treatments etc and its pretty extensive and decent value.
> 
> A good way to convince the other half if anyone is struggling.
> 
> I also have it all as a pdf if anyone wants a copy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Where theres a will, theres a way


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hark said:


> My other half wanted details on the spa. This was how I convinced her to come. They've since emailed me a full list of treatments etc and its pretty extensive and decent value.
> 
> A good way to convince the other half if anyone is struggling.
> 
> I also have it all as a pdf if anyone wants a copy.


Obviously a sparring partner  .... sorry  :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*1st post updated with everyones crossing times etc* 

steampacket advised of invoice errors etc

Mark


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

conlechi said:


> *1st post updated with everyones crossing times etc*
> 
> steampacket advised of invoice errors etc
> 
> Mark


Great stuff, many thanks Mark. Diane & I are really looking forward to this trip & to meeting everyone.

Rgds

Grahame


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

conlechi said:


> *1st post updated with everyones crossing times etc*
> 
> steampacket advised of invoice errors etc
> 
> Mark


I have just received a reply from the steam packet co confirming the booking and apologising for the confusion caused.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> *1st post updated with everyones crossing times etc*
> 
> steampacket advised of invoice errors etc
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark, i hope they send me out a new Invoice as my address is totally wrong. If i dont receive one soon ill give them a bell


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > *1st post updated with everyones crossing times etc*
> ...


Was sorted out this morning  , 
all corrected you should have new details in a few days 

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

After some prompting from Mark  I have now confirmed and paid my deposit.

Only 52 days to go. 

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

As far as i can see, apart from me another 2 x MKII's are coming along?? At least i have some people i can talk to about their motors :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> As far as i can see, apart from me another 2 x MKII's are coming along?? At least i have some people i can talk to about their motors :lol: :lol:


Awww Billy no mates hey scouse :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > As far as i can see, apart from me another 2 x MKII's are coming along?? At least i have some people i can talk to about their motors :lol: :lol:
> ...


At least we have you Les, to crack jokes all weekend :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Well I will have Sue egging me on and doing her best to keep me in control scouse. :twisted: BTW it better not be another one of Raffas joke shows tonight mate. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Well I will have Sue egging me on and doing her best to keep me in control scouse. :twisted: BTW it better not be another one of Raffas joke shows tonight mate. [smiley=toilet.gif]


Im hoping tonight we can prove a point and get back on track! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*EVENING MEALS *

Just been thinking about the evening meals on our stay . I had a chat with the hotel today and they have a couple of nice sounding resturants . 
The hotel is around 15mins from the town . I was thinking it would be an idea to have our evening meals at the hotel and have asked them to forward me some menu's to get some idea of what they have to offer us and prices of course 

As there will be 29 of us we would have to book in and possibly get some meal requests in the a week or so before we stay . They hold wedding receprtions on Saturday nights so booking is essential so they told me .

What do you guys think ?

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds good to me Mark mate, if you are able to get hold of some menu's, it would be a good idea for us to pre-book them i think?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


I heard Les will spend all weekend in the gym? :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

conlechi said:


> *EVENING MEALS *
> 
> Just been thinking about the evening meals on our stay . I had a chat with the hotel today and they have a couple of nice sounding resturants .
> The hotel is around 15mins from the town . I was thinking it would be an idea to have our evening meals at the hotel and have asked them to forward me some menu's to get some idea of what they have to offer us and prices of course
> ...


I would go along with that Mark, an excellent idea

Cheers
Grahame


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

We're probably up for it though Mrs D has friends and family over there and visiting them was all part of the deal for going over, se we may only join in meals for the one evening. A look at the menus would be helpful.

Along those lines, is there any kind of planned itinerary for the weekend?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFUI heard Les will spend all weekend in the gym? :roll: :twisted:[/quote said:


> Na Dani if Sue gets her way in the pool....but then again she wont get her way :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Along those lines, is there any kind of planned itinerary for the weekend?


 yep , all in hand 

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark, I would go with just the one evening meal prob Saturday. I fancy eating out on the Friday night.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> Mark, I would go with just the one evening meal prob Saturday. I fancy eating out on the Friday night.


I wsa thinking along the same lines. Meal at hotel Saturday only. Anyone recommend a good eating house for Friday?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, I would go with just the one evening meal prob Saturday. I fancy eating out on the Friday night.
> ...


Theres a not bad chippy  I have a my best mates son lives in Douglas I could ask him.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Received my new invoice this morning in the post, all correct details on it and i only received ONE :lol:

Thanks for sorting that out Mark, ill just have to pay this off now by the 13th March as stated :roll:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Mark,
I agree that a Saturday Meal in the Hotel is a good move.
There is a decent Chinese in Onchan (just north of Douglas) called "The Water Margin" that could be OK for Friday.
Mervyn


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

B16TTC said:


> Mark,
> I agree that a Saturday Meal in the Hotel is a good move.
> There is a decent Chinese in Onchan (just north of Douglas) called "The Water Margin" that could be OK for Friday.
> Mervyn


Sounds good 

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Mark and boys and girls ( takes care of most of you :roll: ). I emailed my mates son well he's a mates as well I guess who lives in the IOM and in fact drives a TT over there. I asked him about eating places as although I know the Island quite well i'm not so up on resturants. Here's his reply I got today.

*Hi Les, good to know you're visiting the island again! I should be about on that weekend so it'd be great to meet up for a couple of drinks, esp if you find yourselves in Douglas one of the nights - Mount Murray as you'll know is a couple of miles out- nice hotel though! (We had our Christmas party there last year).

Re food/drink places, I can think of a few that would cater for 20+. The nearest pub to your hotel is the Hop Garden, maybe a 5-10min walk away on the main douglas-castletown road. Decent traditional pub food the last time I was there, and I think they take bookings for larger groups.

In Douglas you could have a few more options-

Pub grub - Most of the pubs in Douglas do food but I guess my favs are at the top end of the prom- Queens or Terminus Tavern. You might be lucky to get 20 people eating there at once but I guess you could always split between places (they're only 5 mins apart) or go at diff times. They also both have decent seating areas outside. Other decent drinking places are along the quayside not far from the sea terminal - the Railway, the Bridge & the British (the last two also do food).

Italian - Paparazzi on the prom is a good Italian restaurant, fairly cheep food with the only downside being that you cant book in advance (and its usually pretty busy). La Piazza is a slightly more expensive alternative located almost opposite the sea terminal (Advanced bookings would be essential here). As a third option I'd suggest Colours, the place under the Hilton hotel (practically next door to the flat). That opened as a pizza place a few months back (12-8pm, with it reverting to a nightclub from 10pm onwards) and I've been told it offers decent reasonably priced food with plenty of seating for larger groups.

Chinese - Although I haven't been, I've heard that 'Aroma' is a decent Chinese restaurant situated under the Empress Hotel on the prom. The Imperial Dragon is a good alternative located up between my apt and the queens pub (its in one of the old guest houses but the foods really good!) & China Town is further along again (near the Terminus). Albeit the most expensive, you should again be able to seat 20 no probs by booking in advance.

Indian - The Taj Mahal (down one of the side streets to the left of the Empress, about half way along the prom) is an ideal stopping point on a night out. Good service, decent prices (for the IOM!) & large groups welcome. Chilies is a more costly alternative at the top end of the prom. Again service & food really good here.

General - If none of the above appeal, coasters on the quay caters for most & again they take large bookings in advance. Burgers, Mexican, Steak, Pizza, Chicken, you name it. Nothing amazing but not bad either!

Hope that's of some use. I've only mentioned places in town but there are of course others in Peel, Castletown etc if you found yourself further afield! Just let me know if you'd like any other info, or if you need phone no's etc. Many of these places may also have web sites w menus if you wanted to check them out beforehand.

Cheers & speak to you soon

Jamie*

Well there you have it Jamie's lived and worked there for quite a number of years now and I would trust him in his judgement. Over to you guys now and Mark in particular. 

Les.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Indian - The Taj Mahal (down one of the side streets to the left of the Empress, about half way along the prom) is an ideal stopping point on a night out. Good service, decent prices (for the IOM!) & large groups welcome. Chilies is a more costly alternative at the top end of the prom. Again service & food really good here.
> 
> Jamie[/b]
> 
> ...


The Indian sounds fantastic to me for Friday 

Otherwise, yes to a meal at the hotel for Saturday


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Quite happy to go with the flow, any of the places mentioned sound good. Could be a good idea to pre-book though if at all poss.

Cheers
Grahame


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We would go along with the Indian Friday (if that is the general consensus) and Hotel Saturday.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> We would go along with the Indian Friday (if that is the general consensus) and Hotel Saturday.


 I like the sound of a ruby myself 

most seem to want to dine in the hotel on the Saturday , i will post up the menu for your approval :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Along those lines, is there any kind of planned itinerary for the weekend?
> ...


No rush mate, just curious. What's the deal usually. Do we all generally stay as group for the whole weekend or go off then meet back up...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


 Still working on the details but i have a similar plan for the Saturday as the last trip , some great roads including the TT curcuit 8) , places of interest and a stop for lunch . 
Still planning our the Friday PM and Sunday am

Mark


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, count us in for the Saturday meal though we may have 'visiting family' duties for the Friday night.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Sounding good! 

Count us in for a ruby on Friday and dinner in t'hotel Saturday.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Just so you all know I should be in - Can confirm on tuesday morning 

Thanks Sam, cant wait!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Just so you all know I should be in - Can confirm on tuesday morning
> 
> Thanks Sam, cant wait!


 Added to the to the opening post 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im in and all booked guys!!!

We having 2 way radios like the France trip? (I have a pair)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Im in and all booked guys!!!
> 
> We having 2 way radios like the France trip? (I have a pair)


I have asked Dani to bring her radio's , yours would be useful aswell, bring them along please 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Im in and all booked guys!!!
> ...


I've got my pair and can borrow another pair from the neighbours. I know some of the other people coming had handsets for the Alps, Irelandand French TTours last year, so we should be well set.
Gotta shake the cobwebs out of the onboard cameras this weekend so that the whole thing can be recorded for posterity.

BTW. Indian meal on Friday night and hotel restaurant on Saturday sounds good to me.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> BTW. Indian meal on Friday night and hotel restaurant on Saturday sounds good to me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Where can I pick up a cheap set, I don't wanna miss out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Presume you can all tune to one channel so all can talk to each other rather than it just being a 2 way radio?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll have a set with me as well.

The indian sounds good on the Friday. Could do with it at that stage as I will be getting a ferry from Dublin to Holyhead at 2.00am on the Friday morning!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> I'll have a set with me as well.
> 
> The indian sounds good on the Friday. Could do with it at that stage as I will be getting a ferry from Dublin to Holyhead at 2.00am on the Friday morning!


When you say "I will be getting", I hope you mean "we will be getting" as it has been too long since we've seen Cáit.

Plus, if you're too tired Cáit could always drive. I know you enjoyed it when she drove in Switzerland. 

See you both along with the other *14*  cars at Liverpool on the 24th. Only 45 days to go. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> Where can I pick up a cheap set, I don't wanna miss out [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Presume you can all tune to one channel so all can talk to each other rather than it just being a 2 way radio?


You can buy a set of PMR 446 MHz radios from almost any decent electrical retailer. Maplins have several good sets. If you have a passenger then almost any set will do. If not, you might want to look a set that has a headset and voice activation.

They are pretty much like any radio handset, once one person is talking no one else can get in, but everyone can hear. Great fun to listen to if you're on your own in the car.
Just remember, all the conversations get recorded by my onboard audio/video system. One look at the Alpine TTour DVD will prove big brother really is listening. :twisted:

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How many people are taking their other halves? Clare is wondering if she's the only one I think. :?

Are these any good?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=228892

Very cheap 

Or these?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=217930

If these will work with the others I don't mind ordering them and then splitting the cost with others?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> How many people are taking their other halves? Clare is wondering if she's the only one I think. :?


From looking at the first page, there's at least 10 "other halves" going.

Plenty of people to talk to about shopping and shoes. 

You know I'm only kidding. 

I've got the Cobra MT600 twin set, but i think PMRs are PMRs at the end of the day. Main thing to look for is that they work off regular/rechargeable AAA batteries. My 600s will typically last for 2 days on one charge, but I keep a set of alkalines on stand by just in case. My neighbours are a set of very expensive Motorola PMRs, but to be honest my Cobras performed better in France.

Cobra Twin pack URL http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=217929

Sean.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Think I'll try these out.

Cheap and cheerful, but hopefully will do the job.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hark said:


> Think I'll try these out.
> 
> Cheap and cheerful, but hopefully will do the job.


As I said above, PMRs are PMRs and they use AAA batteries. No voice activation but you have a passenger who has their hands free. Also as it's a set of 4, you'll always have spares. :wink:

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

> When you say "I will be getting", I hope you mean "we will be getting" as it has been too long since we've seen Cáit.


Yeah, we will both be there. I think she is more interested in talking to people than the driving :!:



> Plus, if you're too tired Cáit could always drive. I know you enjoyed it when she drove in Switzerland.


Lets not go there :x I still have a ban on all things swiss



> See you both along with the other *14*  cars at Liverpool on the 24th. Only 45 days to go.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean.


Really looking forward to this trip. Should be a good event. 16 TT's on the home of the TT races. Should be fun


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hark said:


> How many people are taking their other halves? Clare is wondering if she's the only one I think.


Cáit my other half is coming, so she wont be alone


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> > When you say "I will be getting", I hope you mean "we will be getting" as it has been too long since we've seen Cáit.
> 
> 
> Yeah, we will both be there. I think she is more interested in talking to people than the driving :!:


Quite right too. :roll: 



04DTT said:


> > Plus, if you're too tired Cáit could always drive. I know you enjoyed it when she drove in Switzerland.
> 
> 
> Lets not go there :x I still have a ban on all things swiss


I did too, but I just like Toblerone too much to stick to it.  :lol: 



04DTT said:


> > See you both along with the other *14*  cars at Liverpool on the 24th. Only 45 days to go.
> >
> > Cheers,
> > Sean.
> ...


Absolutely, couldn't agree more.

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Went out this morning and bought some Two way Radios (Quad pack) so i can always lend some out to those of you that dont bring any

£5 per hour


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I bought PMRs (Binatone) from Argos.

I would recommend a radio which takes rechargable batteries (AA or AAA) and the radio can be plugged directly into the charger or placed on a charging station so they are easy to recharge overnight.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Changed my ferry booking to the 1115. See you then.

TTitan (JIm )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got the impression there will be more radios than participants :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> I got the impression there will be more radios than participants :roll:


So we can give to nice young ladies whilst driving around :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A quick reminder to those who owe a balance that it is due by tomorrow. :wink:

Just paid mine. I assume additional tickets will arrive in the post?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
i have booked the hotel resturant for us all on the Saturday evening . The menu will be with me in the next day or so for your approval 

I believe there are some vegatarians amongst us so there will be some veggi options too 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> A quick reminder to those who owe a balance that it is due by tomorrow. :wink:
> 
> Just paid mine. I assume additional tickets will arrive in the post?


Told me last week on March to pay ballence. I havent recived any paper work and they never asked for my address. I presumed it was all going to Mark, I better ring them today


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All paid up here. Bring it on [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not had anything in the post but didn't check post last couple of days. 

Will take a look. Thought balance was 4 weeks before we go?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive just rang, and its 6 weeks before we go according to the young lady there, but Paul did tell me 6. Paul is out of office will monday so I was told its ok to wait till monday.

Dont worry and just ring on Monday like me


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well ive rung and paid the rest of mine off 10 mins ago.

On doing so the young lady said to me that she had my invoice infront of me and is about to post it.... i said i have already had the invoice.... she said that she has aload here ready to go out LOL

So after getting 4 x original invoices each when we paid our deposits, sounds like we are getting another, and then another for the final payment :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have spoken to steampacket and there does seem to be some confusion . When i made the initial enquiry for the trip Paul did tell me the balance would be due 4 weeks before we travel ,the end of March .
He's off at the moment and i spoke to one of his collegues who said its normally 6 weeks but don't worry too much . I will speak to Paul on Monday to clarify .

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Well ive rung and paid the rest of mine off 10 mins ago.
> 
> On doing so the young lady said to me that she had my invoice infront of me and is about to post it.... i said i have already had the invoice.... she said that she has aload here ready to go out LOL
> 
> So after getting 4 x original invoices each when we paid our deposits, sounds like we are getting another, and then another for the final payment :lol:


Ive yet to have one and the women cant even find me on system even tho ive paid a deposit! Oh well hope Paul has it under control


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*6 Weeks today we will be on the Island* 

not that i'm counting :roll:

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Still nothing from them to confirm my place. Will phone on Monday, meant to do it today but kids kept me very busy. :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Still nothing from them to confirm my place. Will phone on Monday, meant to do it today but kids kept me very busy. :?


Hi Matt,
i spoke to them yesterday , Paul is off and the woman i spoke to said she was sorting a pile of invoices ready to go out including some of ours 

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothing from them to confirm my place. Will phone on Monday, meant to do it today but kids kept me very busy. :?
> ...


No invoice for me either. I'll phone them on Monday and pay the balance anyway.

Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks , 
i have the menu for the meal at the hotel on the Saturday night 

*We have three choices for each course* ,

*there is a good vegitarian menu as well , PM me for details *

They have agreed a set price and we need to pre-order to guarantee our orders .

*Can you please PM me *with your preferences along with your emails and mobile no's for any contact needed prior to the trip 

*Starters*

*Fantail of Honeydew Melon (v)
Packed with fresh strawberries & surrounded by an orange & ginger syrup

Vegetable Broth (v)
With freshly baked bread selection

Chicken, Leek & Potato Soup
Served with crusty bread*

* Main Course*

*Chicken Supreme
Breast of chicken filled with wild mushroom mousse, dressed with a fresh thyme jus

Baked Fillet of Salmon
Served upon a spinach & potato rosti & coated in a butter sauce

Roast Sirloin of Manx Beef
Accompanied a Yorkshire pudding and roast potatoes

Vegatarian options *

*Deserts*

*Fresh Fruit Salad
Heaped into a tuile basket & drizzled with fresh cream

Sticky Toffee Pudding
With a rich butterscotch sauce

Cointreau Cream filled Profiteroles
Drenched in white chocolate

Fresh Ground Coffee and Mints*

*£27.50 per person*

Just what we need after a hard days driving 

i await your pm's :wink: 
Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got this camera video holder to attach to my car to take a vid of us doing the TT course etc. It grips like feck ( almost as good as John H's hand with a 20 pound note in it when its his round ) to the windscreen. Roll on the 24th


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps it would double as a candle holder for when your battery goes flat again Les :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Perhaps it would double as a candle holder for when your battery goes flat again Les :lol:


Now dont you start blowing like a candle in the wind again John :wink: Not that there would be any chance of the wind blowing a £20 note out of your hand, in fact I got told you need a spanner to get a 50pence piece out of your hand. :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Speaking of filming the trip, here are a few vids on Youtube of the ones me and my mate edited together after 2-3 days exploring around wales last year......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt5m4Ire ... annel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDqRr4Kx ... annel_page

And then heres one of my mate using his super super sticky pods to stick his HD camcorders to alsorts of areas of the car.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RFYwHGe ... re=channel

Check them out, they are good vids


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Speaking of filming the trip, here are a few vids on Youtube of the ones me and my mate edited together after 2-3 days exploring around wales last year......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt5m4Ire ... annel_page
> 
> ...


Some nice touches there! The camera position experiments were interesting. I've always thought that the best position is the full windscreen view but without the rear view mirror getting in the way and just glimpses of gear changes- as near as possible to a real drivers view. I've managed this before by strapping the camera to the passenger seat headrest but it's not ideal.

I always found that a computer driving game was easier to control with the screen view rather than any other view as it gave the most realistic involment in the action.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

On the topic of PMR two way radios - if anyone has an extra, please bring, as I would like to borrow.

Let me know if I need to bring some fresh batteries...

Thanks TTitan (jim)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Well ive bought a quad pack, so i dont mind lending some out for the weekend. I am having one obviously and Hark is borrowing one from me, so i have 2 left if anyone else wants to borrow one.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Well ive bought a quad pack, so i dont mind lending some out for the weekend. I am having one obviously and Hark is borrowing one from me, so i have 2 left if anyone else wants to borrow one.


Yes please Paul 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Well ive bought a quad pack, so i dont mind lending some out for the weekend. I am having one obviously and Hark is borrowing one from me, so i have 2 left if anyone else wants to borrow one.
> ...


No worries Mark, thats 2 people getting the pints in, anyone else? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> No worries Mark, thats 2 people getting the pints in, anyone else? :lol:


Well, if you are offering


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

G12MO X said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


And as I cant drink, you can have as many as you like and il have to drive the beast  :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


What


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I ll have one, please.

TTitan _


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have had most of the meal orders in and the Manx Beef is looking a strong favorite for the main course 

Just waiting on a few :roll: ...........

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can someone pm me tomoz cos I keep forgetting to sort menu and pay the remainder.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Can someone pm me tomoz cos I keep forgetting to sort menu and pay the remainder.


PM'd  

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark,

having read the Veggie options for mains, would it be an idea to post them here? They sound so delicious that even non vegetariens might be tempted?

Sorry to add more to your work load


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Am I the only one getting the later ferry? :lol:

Lone cruiser...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hark said:


> Am I the only one getting the later ferry? :lol:
> 
> Lone cruiser...


No idea, but I am wondering if I am the one one who has paid extra for the "first class lounge" upstairs.

Cant mix with the "plebs"........ (actually it is well worth the extra for comfy seats and free coffee and snacks)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*5 Weeks to go ! *



Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

conlechi said:


> *5 Weeks to go ! *
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


Not like your counting or anything Mark hey? :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Al deposits should have been paid by *last* Friday so if you haven't paid yet you need to sort it asap.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I spoke to Paul at Steampacket last Monday and despite the invoice saying 6 weeks, he is content for us to pay the balance 4 weeks before the trip; which is what Mark posted a while ago.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> I spoke to Paul at Steampacket last Monday and despite the invoice saying 6 weeks, he is content for us to pay the balance 4 weeks before the trip; which is what Mark posted a while ago.


Yep, he confirmed this with me also, i was on the phone to him so paid in my balance anyway 

so all paid up and counting down the days now 

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hark said:


> Al deposits should have been paid by *last* Friday so if you haven't paid yet you need to sort it asap.


Only going on what I was told yesterday. :?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I was discussing the lack of Shirts and Stickers with Declan yesterday. Not sure whether anyone else is interested, but on all the TTours last year, we had stickers and most had shirts also.

If we were to keep the same style of stickers for front and rear, then how about this?









As for a polo shirt, I was thinking some thing like this;









Here is an example of my shirt from the Dordogne last year. It has the logo on the left breast and the audi rings on the right sleeve. We could also go with a logo on the back rather than the sleeve.









Declan and I both have suppliers for shirts in mind. Dec's looks a bit cheaper than mine at the moment.
I haven't found a sticker supplier that comes close to what we paid last year.

I will definitely pursue the polo shirt once I am back in the UK. So if anyone else is interested let me know and maybe we can get a better price. I am aware that the clock is ticking.
Unless someone else is willing to organise the stickers, I can't see them happening this time. So is anyone up for the challenge? James or Brian maybe, as you've organised them before?

I need to go and rest after my "light" american breakfast now. 

Cheers,
Sean.

P.S. Don't use the above images as they are only low res versions. I will send the high res ones to anyone who wants them.
P.P.S. Paul also told me I could pay 4 weeks before. I will pay up when I get back on Monday.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nice one Sean. Granite grey - hmmm, that's a good colour! 

I haven't actually delivered any stickers but I did get as far as pricing them for the postponed Moor Tour. A pair of very similar stickers, 380mm x 150mm for the front and 280mm x 110mm for the back, would be £10 (ish) for the pair.

Maybe someone else has a cheaper source?? If not and there is sufficient demand then I'm willing to take the design and get the stickers made up.

If people wanted them delivered before the trip then P&P would be extra at cost.

Brian


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Nice one Sean. Granite grey - hmmm, that's a good colour!
> 
> I haven't actually delivered any stickers but I did get as far as pricing them for the postponed Moor Tour. A pair of very similar stickers, 380mm x 150mm for the front and 280mm x 110mm for the back, would be £10 (ish) for the pair.
> 
> ...


I'm in for some of these 

Mark


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

conlechi said:


> I'm in for some of these
> 
> Mark


Yes I'd be up for a shirt also.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If shirts are made, id be interested in one also


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep interested in 2 shirts here.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Nice one Sean. Granite grey - hmmm, that's a good colour!
> 
> I haven't actually delivered any stickers but I did get as far as pricing them for the postponed Moor Tour. A pair of very similar stickers, 380mm x 150mm for the front and 280mm x 110mm for the back, would be £10 (ish) for the pair.
> 
> ...


Brian, I will send you the design. Can you see if you can confirm that price?

Okay so lets start a list for the purpose of getting some idea of quantities.
Just post with a yes or no for stickers and a quantity of shirts. Don't worry about sizes for shirts yet and assume that they will be white unless we can organise any other colours.

I'll update this post with quantities from your replies.

I think this is where we are so far.

Stickers:
1 - V6 SRS
2 - VicTT
3 - Conlechi
4 - 04DTT
5 - Grahame Clayton
6 - B16TTC
7 - Redscouse
8 -
9 -

Shirts:
1 - V6 SRS x 2
2 - Redscouse x 1
3 - Les x 2
4 - Grahame Clayton x 1
5 -
6 -
7 -
8 -
9 -

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes to a shirt from me. Not too fussed about the stickers, but if everyone else wants them, I'll go with the flow & have them

Cheers
Grahame


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Balance paid in full this morning.

Cheers
Grahame


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Brian, I will send you the design. Can you see if you can confirm that price?


I think that the ball park price is close enough to allow people to decide whether they want stickers. I don't want to repeat getting a quote from the company and then not proceeding. I'll be in a better position going in with definite numbers and in my view this is one of those things that is better done on an "all or nothing" basis - which would mean 19 sets of stickers.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > Brian, I will send you the design. Can you see if you can confirm that price?
> ...


Totally agree. Looks like we have 6 confirmed for stickers so far. I'm assuming James will say yes to make it 7. What about the rest of you guys and gals?
I'll admit I was sceptical before the Alpine TTour, but it makes a huge difference if you can make out fellow TTourists from distance just because there's a sticker on the back bumper. I might have missed some turns or stopping points if it wasn't for those wonderful stickers Steve designed.

If you're worried about your paintwork then don't be. I think all the triple TTourists from last year can vouch for the fact that there is no damage from using the stickers. I only took the Galway ones off to fit the Dordogne ones and then left them on for almost a month. You can't tell they were ever fitted now.

So come on, put your name down, it's only 10 or 12 quid after all.

Only 32 days to go. 8)

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If its going to be based on an 'all or nothing', then im easy and ill go with the flow and ill have decals if they are ordered


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No no noo nooooo! . . . . . . Oh go on then


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Not sure about the stickers..... but will go with the flow.

However if it rains on the way up from Portsmouth, someone will have to clean my arse first [smiley=baby.gif] :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Finally got my invoice yesterday. All seems in order!

Sean, as per my emails, I will take a set of stickers and a T shirt. The stickers real made the difference on the TTours last year. Made all the cars really stand out. For those of you who are worried they might mark, dont be, I have put 3 sets on and taken 3 sets off the car and not a mark to be seen.

Dec


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> If its going to be based on an 'all or nothing', then im easy and ill go with the flow and ill have decals if they are ordered


In that case i'll flow with the go as well


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I knew you'd all come around. :wink:

Stickers:
1 - V6 SRS
2 - VicTT
3 - Conlechi
4 - 04DTT
5 - Grahame Clayton
6 - B16TTC
7 - Redscouse
8 - John H
9 - Mighty Tee
10 - Les

Shirts:
1 - V6 SRS x 2
2 - Redscouse x 1
3 - Les x 2
4 - Grahame Clayton x 1
5 - 04DTT x 1
6 -
7 -
8 -
9 -

Anyone else?

Cheers,
Sean.

P.S. All paid up now. Now without my discount for taking Karen. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

My Tickets have just arrived this morning. Woooooo weeeeee bring it on


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I may be interested in 1 or 2 of the shirts -depending on price. The picture looks like they are white, being a messy bu99er, I would prefer a different colour (silver/grey perhaps?)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone got the number for steam packet I phoned the wrong one last time?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Try 01624 645777


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Try 01624 645777


All paid

Confirmations in the post.

Food ordered.

Childish for feeling excited? :lol:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Got tickets today! 
Have booked seats in the lounge-thing on the crossing. Anyone else gone for that? It looked like the way to make it comfortable! £13.50 each.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dickie said:


> Got tickets today!
> Have booked seats in the lounge-thing on the crossing. Anyone else gone for that? It looked like the way to make it comfortable! £13.50 each.


From P16:



mighTy Tee said:


> No idea, but I am wondering if I am the one one who has paid extra for the "first class lounge" upstairs.
> 
> Cant mix with the "plebs"........ (actually it is well worth the extra for comfy seats and free coffee and snacks)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My ticket arrived this morning also  

IoM heeeeerrrreeeeee we come! :roll: :twisted:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Mine too    

counting down the days now ......................

Mark


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Oh all right then! - - - - - I'll have stickers


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Tickets arrived today.  We are thinking though of upgrading to the premium lounge on the ferry as per the website:

Snaefell: offer all table seating for your convenience.
Service & Facilities
Service from a dedicated member of crew on all ships. 
Once on board, our crew will offer you complimentary refreshments. 
Complimentary non-alcoholic beverages will be served throughout your sailing. 
Our customer service crew will be happy to assist with any purchases you may wish to make from our Café or Bar outlets. All you have to do is ask. 
Complimentary newspapers and magazines selection. 
All vessels have access to laptop and mobile phone charging points. 
Pillows and blankets are available on request.

Seems worth it for what it costs. Start the weekend off in the right way!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Updated lists. 8)

Stickers:
1 - V6 SRS
2 - VicTT
3 - Conlechi
4 - 04DTT
5 - Grahame Clayton
6 - B16TTC
7 - Redscouse
8 - John H
9 - Mighty Tee
10 - Les
11 - dickie
12 - blackers

Shirts:
1 - V6 SRS x 2
2 - Redscouse x 1
3 - Les x 2
4 - Grahame Clayton x 1
5 - 04DTT x 1
6 - Mighty Tee x 2 (Subject to price and colour)
7 - Mark Davies x 1
8 - Conlechi x 1 (Subject to colour)
9 -

Anyone else wants in has got at least until next Monday to speak up as not much will get done before then.

In terms of shirt colours, white is a given, black is probable and a couple more are possibilities.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll definitely go for a T-shirt but I'm not sure I'd chance the stickers, especially if they are being sourced from somewhere other than those used previously - no guarantee they're going to come of as cleanly.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I still havent got tickets or even confirmation (bar teh moneys left my account) :roll: 
Anyone not recived theres? SHould I ring them?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> I'll definitely go for a T-shirt but I'm not sure I'd chance the stickers, especially if they are being sourced from somewhere other than those used previously - no guarantee they're going to come of as cleanly.


Well the last lot we got for France were also from a place we hadn't used before and they came off perfectly. I think automotive stickers are all about the same. If they produced stickers that damaged cars, they wouldn't stay in business long. 



Bikerz said:


> I still havent got tickets or even confirmation (bar teh moneys left my account) :roll:
> Anyone not recived theres? SHould I ring them?


I haven't received mine, but Paul said they should be here by the weekend.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Sean and Brian,

Count us in for the stickers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Wouldn't be a TTour without them.

Cheers 
James (blackers)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Well the last lot we got for France were also from a place we hadn't used before and they came off perfectly. I think automotive stickers are all about the same. If they produced stickers that damaged cars, they wouldn't stay in business long.


If they are sold specifically as removable automotive decals then that's different. I take it they attach via static as opposed to some sort of glue?

And my tickets arrived today, too.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The stickers are made from self adhesive vinyl and are what you see on the majority of sign written vehicle nowadays. The company I propose to source them from make many different types of signs including ones specifically for cars and vans.

Like several people on here I have had at least 3 different sets of stickers on my car and all were from different sources. Some stickers were left on for weeks rather than days but none have left any trace on my car.

I'm not trying to persuade anyone that they should have stickers just explain the situation and previous experience. As an example some people de-badge their cars. The badges are fixed on with something a bit more sticky than vinyl stickers yet they can be removed with no trace left.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I have started a new thread for ordering the Polo Shirts.
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137009

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

VicTT said:


> Like several people on here I have had at least 3 different sets of stickers on my car and all were from different sources. Some stickers were left on for weeks rather than days but none have left any trace on my car.
> 
> I'm not trying to persuade anyone that they should have stickers just explain the situation and previous experience. As an example some people de-badge their cars. The badges are fixed on with something a bit more sticky than vinyl stickers yet they can be removed with no trace left.


So I'd be right in assuming it's not just a matter of simply peeling them off and nothing more with no trace of them being left at all - it is going to involve a bit cleaning to get vestiges of the glue off?

I'm only being picky about it as I'm considering having the car professionally detailed for the Summer before the trip and there'd be no point in doing that if I then go and put stickers all over it, the removal of which is going to necessiatate scrubbing away at my recently perfected paint finish. But on the other hand, I do like the idea of all the cars being signed up like a proper rally and wouldn't want to be left out of that needlessly, so it would help to have an _exact_ idea of what we are talking about to make the decision. The other option is of course to put the stickers on and then get the detailing done when I get back.

So simply, if you'd just spent £200+ having your car detailed, with your past experience of them, would you be putting these stickers on your car?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in much the same situation as I'm having panels resprayed 2 weeks before we go. Not sure if I want to put stuff on new paint. :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

If they are not too big they could be stuck on the glass , rear quarter light , rear screen perhaps :?

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> So I'd be right in assuming it's not just a matter of simply peeling them off and nothing more with no trace of them being left at all - it is going to involve a bit cleaning to get vestiges of the glue off?


Not unless you are very unlucky. I found that peeling the stickers off cold left no residue on the paint. I did do one with the help of a hair drier but that DID leave some glue residue on the paint; but that was easily cleaned off. BTW, on no account use a heat gun 



Mark Davies said:


> So simply, if you'd just spent £200+ having your car detailed, with your past experience of them, would you be putting these stickers on your car?


Simply, yes I would. I'm currently part way through my own detail of the car as I have my own random orbital polisher. I will quite happily apply the stickers and expect to do the minimum cleaning after their removal; just a dirty line around their outline perhaps which will easily be dealt with by speed detailer for instance.

Some pictures:

The car stickered up for the Alpine TTour









And a close up of the front sticker









My "artistic" take on the Galway sticker









And after its removal prior to cleaning. It did rain just a little in Galway :roll: 











Hark said:


> I'm in much the same situation as I'm having panels resprayed 2 weeks before we go. Not sure if I want to put stuff on new paint. :?


Fair point. I would expect the new paint to be 'oven baked' to harden it properly but I think I too would be wary of applying stickers to relatively new paint. However, could the stickers go on panels that are not being resprayed?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

conlechi said:


> If they are not too big they could be stuck on the glass , rear quarter light , rear screen perhaps :?
> 
> Mark


Too big for the quarter lights but would go in the rear window and maybe bottom of the front windscreen wouldn't obstruct vision.

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have started a new thread for ordering the stickers:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137062

Brian


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry for not replying sooner very busy! Not interested in the car stickers for the reasons already outlined already and I think I will pass on the polo shirts?

Mctavish


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*25 days to go* 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> *25 days to go*
> 
> Mark


Is there still space? :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > *25 days to go*
> ...


 I am sure they could squeeze you in Rich ,

give me a pm if you want to join us 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

conlechi said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


I'm thinking about it Mark. Fancy a hoon... :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm thinking about it Mark. Fancy a hoon... :lol:


should be a cracking weekend , one not to be missed :wink: 8) 

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ummmmm, Bev is busy this weekend, I've earned some money doing some consultancy work.............car is still knackered after last years trips........... 

any places left :roll:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Ummmmm, Bev is busy this weekend, I've earned some money doing some consultancy work.............car is still knackered after last years trips...........
> 
> any places left :roll:


Always a spare seat in my car Kev.  270+bhp & 350ft/lb by the time I get there. 8) 
I was just saying to James last week that you were the only one of last years TTriple TTourists not to be going to the IoM. You can't break the streak now. 

Sort yourself out chap. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmm, Bev is busy this weekend, I've earned some money doing some consultancy work.............car is still knackered after last years trips...........
> ...


OMG what have you had done to get those sort of figures esp. the torque!

I'll see what I can do...

Kev


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Ummmmm, Bev is busy this weekend, I've earned some money doing some consultancy work.............car is still knackered after last years trips...........
> 
> any places left :roll:


Hello Kev,
where have you been 

let me know if you want to join us , i am sure steampacket will squeeze another one in 

i can PM you details of booking etc

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

conlechi said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmm, Bev is busy this weekend, I've earned some money doing some consultancy work.............car is still knackered after last years trips...........
> ...


I'll tell you where I've been..............

............trying to avoid this bl$$ding site as it cost's me too much money!

I look forward to your PM!

K

PS Is your car actually finished???


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


  Ahh yes. My third "senior" moment of the day. Should've been 350*Nm*, so around 260 lb/ft. 

Be good to have you there, even better if Wendy can make it too.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sean

So no supercharger then :lol: , who's doing the map? plus exhaust?

When my gearbox finally gives up the ghost, I may consider this:

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/dsg.htm

Wendy's already away that weekend, I afraid!

Kev


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Wak and Morgan down at Vagcheck.

I've already looked into the HPA reprogram. Couldn't find anyone on this side of the pond that would do it. :evil: 
Don't fancy posting it to Vancouver. 

Getting rid of the autoshift and kick down and moving the redline are three things I would really like.

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Ummmmm, Bev is busy this weekend, I've earned some money doing some consultancy work.............car is still knackered after last years trips...........
> 
> any places left :roll:


Hello Kev,

Good to hear from you. Begining to think you had dropped off the planet

You know you want to come. Just go and book it. It wouldnt be the same without your ahem "interesting overtaking style" ahem

In the slightly misquoted words of Barrack Obhama " Can you do it, yes you can"

Dec


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Come on Kev you know you want to (but no Bev  )

Will be good to catch up again, especially so close to your new World Tour :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I just had am email from Steampacket , they are still waiting for payment of balances from two parties !

You know who you are :roll:

Prod 

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

les said:


> OK so for those getting the 11-15am, how about meeting up at the terminal before we get in the queue ( been on the Seacat a number times to the IOM now) at least half an hour before we are told to be there ( can't recall right now but think its about 45mins before the sailing DOH!) So how many of us are getting the early 11-15 boat then? Let yourselves be known  I also know the Island quite well and we could get a blast round the TT course after we have booked in. What say thee? Ermmm hope i'm not treading on anybodys toes here :?


Must have missed this post originally, nestling at the bottom of the page as it was.
Seeing as we will arrive just before 2pm, this sounds like a good idea. Either book in and then go out before the indian meal, or go for a blast straight off the ferry before booking in at the hotel.
I'll have 270 fresh horses to try out under the bonnet. :twisted:

I'm aiming for a 10:15 arrival at the ferry terminal, so we can try to get the stickers applied to as many cars as possible before we leave. If we want to queue together, then we need to meet up outside the docks. Otherwise we will just have to locate each other in the queues.

Sean.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK so for those getting the 11-15am, how about meeting up at the terminal before we get in the queue ( been on the Seacat a number times to the IOM now) at least half an hour before we are told to be there ( can't recall right now but think its about 45mins before the sailing DOH!) So how many of us are getting the early 11-15 boat then? Let yourselves be known  I also know the Island quite well and we could get a blast round the TT course after we have booked in. What say thee? Ermmm hope i'm not treading on anybodys toes here :?
> ...


There is a route planned for the afternoon we get there  time to get used to the circuit roads before the full day 

It would be a good idea to meet up near the docks to get the stickers on , get some good pics of the cars etc 8) and to que together would be better to get the banter going etc

Some of us will be staying at the travelodge nearby so we should be able to get there early......ish :roll:

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Right we have to be at the dockside by 10-15am at the latest to book in, thats an hour before we sail for the hard of hearing. :roll: I know for most of that hour we will be just hanging around but 10am sounds a good meet up time to aim for. What do ya recon?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I have put out the final reminder in the Polo Shirt thread.
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137009

Last chance to get a unique and stylish piece of TTour memorabilia. :lol: :roll:

Sean.


----------



## anna-banana (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi! Just come back from the IOM last weekend with a trip with the MLR! Awsome! 15 Evo's + 1 CLS BMW going over the mountain all weekend! Such a fun trip! I've been to the IOM 4 times now and it gets better every time!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guess what campers??? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

You haven't have you? :roll:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guess what campers??? :?


The :? makes me think you still don't know if you're going.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guess what campers??? :?


Dont be a tease......

Spill the beans


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guess what campers??? :?


 Come on Kev , you know you want to 

clock's ticking , only 2 weeks to go :wink:

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Now there's a thought 2 weeks time I will be driving up to start this great weekend.

Looking at the long range weather forecast it looks like high pressure may be controlling the weather meaning nice weather.

Weather - Metcheck

Weather - Accuweather


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

:roll:

Gone and done it!

All booked up 

Have explained to my mate Pete, that he'll may be referred to Bev MKII all weekend 

Car still looks a mess, tyres need changing etc etc

Looking forward to a nice 5:00am start to make it to Scallytown for 10:00am, two weeks tomorrow!

                 

Kev (no Bev  )


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> :roll:
> 
> Gone and done it!
> 
> ...


Nice one Kev 8)

Some of us are staying at the travelodge on the Thursday save the early moring drive :wink:

See you in a couple of weeks

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Gone and done it!
> 
> All booked up


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
The (in)famous five are back together for at least one more adventure. [smiley=cheers.gif] :roll:

See you on the dock in two weeks. Let me know if you want a shirt and I will order it on Tuesday.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> :roll:
> 
> Gone and done it!
> 
> ...


Kev,

I knew you would. :roll: :roll: No dodgy overtaking involving James while on the island though :lol: :lol: Dont want a vist from our friends again :lol: :lol:

See you all in two weeks. I'l be leaving Cork about this time

Dec


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*A nice round 20 cars now * 8)

Mark


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Really looking forward to this!!  

Is it still curry Friday night? How do we get there (or more importantly back!) or is this a tee tee total weekend! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dickie said:


> Really looking forward to this!!
> 
> Is it still curry Friday night? How do we get there (or more importantly back!) or is this a tee tee total weekend! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


This is precisely why my wife is insured to drive my car...... (problem is she is used to the DSG box on her car, so dont let me forget to remind her how to use the clutch. :roll:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Cunning plan mon brave!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Guess what folks, this time two weeks we will be hitting the roads in the Isle of Man.  

20 TT's on a mission :!:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I started refurbing the onboard video sytem today, so that it is ready for the 24th.
Hopefully I will get some stuff as good as the Alpine DVD and the stuff I got in Galway last year before the PSU died.
For those of you not lucky enough to have an Alpine TTour DVD or who haven't seen any of the video from Galway, here's a few links;
Alpine TTour. KevtoTTy makes the mistake of telling us his lights aren't on;




Shows just how much fun you can have with the radios. Before anyone says it, yes I know that's not a TT I'm driving. :roll:

Galway TTour, 1 section of the N59 split into 3 videos.












Rear camera hadn't been cleaned that morning. Hence the reason it looks foggy behind me.

ClanTT meeting in France; 




 (Now with audio)




Replacement PSU I bought just before the trip didn't last very long. Suppression failed hence all the horizontal lines on the picture.

Single camera sequence from last week where I saw 3 TTs in 5 minutes on the way to work;




 (No audio due to music copyright)

Ignore the date stamp as I had obviously not set the year correctly. I aim to have the quad processor back in the car for the IoM so I should be able to do picture in picture and shots looking both forwards and backwards.
New PSU should arrive this week, so no problems are forseen for this trip.

Sean.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Gonna be good fun methinks! Looking forward to putting faces to names as well


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Just trying to get a handle on what everyone is driving. I think this is about right.

*Mark Ones*
Conlechi - 225 Coupe Silver
G12MO X - 225 Coupe Black
Hark - 225 Coupe Silver
Mark Davies - 225 Coupe Misano Red
John-H - 225 Coupe Black
les - 225 Coupe Raven Black
TTitan - 225 Coupe Silver
IWEM - 225 Roadster ??
MighTy Tee - QS Coupe Mauritius Blue
Dobbsy - QS Coupe Misano Red
mactavish - V6 Manual Coupe ??
B16TTC - V6 Manual Coupe Ebony Black
Grahame Clayton - V6 DSG Coupe Glacier Blue
V6 SRS - V6 DSG Coupe Mauritius Blue
kevtoTTy - V6 DSG Coupe Mauritius Blue

*Mark Twos*
Redscouse	- 2.0TDi Coupe Phantom Black
blackers - 2.0T Coupe Silver
VicTT - 2.0T Coupe Phantom Black
04DTT - 2.0T Coupe Silver
dickie - V6 Coupe Petrol Blue

Good mix of cars.
Sean.

EDIT: No A3DFU  but still 20 cars and every one a TT. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

You need someone there to create black soot clouds


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

This gonna be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Just trying to get a handle on what everyone is driving. I think this is about right.
> 
> *Mark Ones*
> Conlechi - 225 Coupe Silver
> ...


Hi Sean ,
Dani (A3DFU) is going to be co-pilot in John-H's car , 20 cars should be right :wink:

some good vids above , nice taseter of things to come 8)

this time in 2 weeks we will be there , probably in the curry house or bar at this time [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] :wink:

Mark


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sean,

Some excellent videos there. I forgot how good a road the N59 is. I didnt think we were going that fast, but then I was leading :!: BTW it was Pete who passed you and Brian out. Steve was with 2 passengers and wasnt his usual self :!:

Love the sequence in the Dordogne in France and you getting my car in the rear camera. It fitted in the box perfectly.

Those videos bring back some happy memories. Hopefully the Isle of Man will be as good

14 days to go.

Dec


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Guess what?..........................I'm on the Island at the mo!!  great fun!!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Gone and done it!


Excellent news Kev.

See you in two weeks time


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Sean,
> 
> Some excellent videos there. I forgot how good a road the N59 is. I didnt think we were going that fast, but then I was leading :!: BTW it was Pete who passed you and Brian out. Steve was with 2 passengers and wasnt his usual self :!:
> 
> ...


sean he's right...it was me passing. declan will never forget that N59 run as i sat squarely in his rear view! and then my under tray came off. remember trying to tape it up not once, but three times that day? that road was great but soooo bumpy! thanks for posting those vids. great to watch them.

have a great time lads, looking forward to seeing pics, videos and reading stories...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> Just trying to get a handle on what everyone is driving. I think this is about right.
> 
> *Mark Ones*
> Conlechi - 225 Coupe Silver
> ...


Sorry Sean, A3DFU will stay tucked away at home. After all, she is 146 thousand ,,,, years old ,,,,
I will enjoy the Island from the passenger seat this time 8)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Petesy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sean,
> ...


Names have now been changed to protect the "innocent". :roll: :lol: 
Shame you couldn't make it Pete. Hopefully we will be over in Ireland later in the year.
Hopefully the Isle of Man videos will be just as good. 8)

Sean.

EDIT: More videos posted of Galway now. Although Pete doesn't exactly star in most of them, his undercarriage gets mentioned a lot.  :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Redscouse - I have plenty more TDI jokes buddy :lol:

Fair play tho that TDI surprised me, and great camera driving :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse - I have plenty more TDI jokes buddy :lol:
> 
> Fair play tho that TDI surprised me, and great camera driving :lol:


Well, i think you would of appreciated the car more if it was clean  But ill make sure its as clean as i can get her before i come to the IoM


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

It wasnt too bad, go park it mext to Adams Rangy tho :lol:

Im wondering if Sam makes me clean it before we go :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I think if i gave my a proper detail, Adam would still win! :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Latest Update  

All the Maps are now done 

*a big thanks to Mervyn aka B16TT*  
with his experience of several car club tours of the island and its great roads we have some great routes planned 

I will have copies of the maps for all and will give them out when i see you on the ferry , hotel etc .

I also have a quick map/directions from the Douglas Ferry to the hotel which i can post out to those not on the morning ferry from Liverpool

Not long now folks 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Not long now folks
> 
> Mark


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, in just 10 days time we will be stickering up on the docks in Liverpool.  
Then a few hours later we'll be checking in here;









Can't wait. 8)

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice bird eye view there.

Can i park my TT in the Maze?? :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It's aMAZEing no one is taking their golf clubs :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> It's aMAZEing no one is taking their golf clubs :roll: :lol: :lol:


says who? have sticks -- will travel...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Got another couple joining us , Mark and Sally 

they found the trip through the TTOC website and are not on the forum yet !

So that makes 21 cars 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

James and Brian

you have pm's 

Mark


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Brian (vicTT) and James (blackers) are now booked on the 11.15 Liverpool ferry with the rest of the TTs

This time next week will be heading to the ferry 

Not long now


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Really wish i was coming on this!

I have no doubt you guys are going to have a fantastic weekend!

Conlechi seems to really know what he is doing when it comes to organising the IOM Trips!

Make sure you get some great pictures for us all to perv over!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> Brian (vicTT) and James (blackers) are now booked on the 11.15 Liverpool ferry with the rest of the TTs
> 
> This time next week will be heading to the ferry
> 
> Not long now


Excellent 

20 cars on the 11.15 ferry. Should be some sight.

7 days and counting.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

04DTT said:


> Excellent
> 
> 20 cars on the 11.15 ferry. Should be some sight.
> 
> 7 days and counting.


In 6 days time I will be clearing my desk ready for lunchtime, and start the weekend with a gentle drive up to the Travelodge.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Diane & I will be travelling Thurs evening to the Widnes Travelodge. Should be there around 7.30-8.00pm. Maybe we could arrange a meet up at some point Fri am prior to queueing at the Ferry terminal. so we can all embark en masse? Fingers crossed for some decent weather .

Grahame


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

blackers said:


> Brian (vicTT) and James (blackers) are now booked on the 11.15 Liverpool ferry with the rest of the TTs
> 
> This time next week will be heading to the ferry
> 
> Not long now


and there was me thinking they were in some exclusive club :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
which we are of course 

i thought you were a member too :wink:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Anyone want to join up on the M6 Friday morning drive up together? I'll be joining it at J12 around 8.00am I guess.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

dickie said:


> Anyone want to join up on the M6 Friday morning drive up together? I'll be joining it at J12 around 8.00am I guess.


Could do - where abouts would you suggest?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Whos on M5 / M6 north on thursday after work?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Whos on M5 / M6 north on thursday after work?


M27, A34, M40, M42, then stopping for a cuppa at my Aunt's house near the toll road, before heading on up the toll etc to the Travelodge about 7:30-8:00pm


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Whos on M5 / M6 north on thursday after work?


Me. Should be leaving deepest Devon around 1630 - 1700. Depends what time I can get away from work.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

M50 , M5 , M6 , M56 for me on Thursday 
i am leaving S Wales around 3 pm'ish , hoping to get to the travelodge around 7pm 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Liverpool ferry Sat Nav / Address

*Isle of Man Steam Packet Company,
Landing Stage Terminal, 
Off St Nicholas Place,
Princes Parade,
Liverpool, L3 1DL.*

Its about 15miles / 30mins from the Widnes travelodge 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackers said:


> Brian (vicTT) and James (blackers) are now booked on the 11.15 Liverpool ferry with the rest of the TTs
> 
> *This time next week will be heading to the ferry  *
> 
> Not long now


Wrong James! This time next week we'll be having a curry


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Brian (vicTT) and James (blackers) are now booked on the 11.15 Liverpool ferry with the rest of the TTs
> ...


Just need to find somewhere with a table for 37 :roll:

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a mere 40 mins drive to the ferry in Liverpool for me  Will set off with plenty of time though at around 9am on Friday morning.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

conlechi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > blackers said:
> ...


*BIG* table, Mark :roll:

Would it be a good idea to book?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I did send you a long list of places as recommended by my mates son. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Well I did send you a long list of places as recommended by my mates son. :?


You calling me son? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

les said:


> Well I did send you a long list of places as recommended by my mates son. :?


I have just managed to get the last meal order in for the Saturday night , been printing off the 21 sets maps , answering pm's , emails and liaising with the hotel .

There was an option to eat in the hotel on the Friday night too .................

but if you are offering to help out Les :wink:

I am sure we will not go hungry :wink:

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, Les, ring your mate and book tables at the curry house :-* 
And remember the candles :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll be leaving Cork next thursday at 9.00 pm so could do with a curry on Friday night :!:


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

How about-

Friday, 8 - 8.30 M6 Stafford Services. Anyone joining me?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

dickie said:


> How about-
> 
> Friday, 8 - 8.30 M6 Stafford Services. Anyone joining me?


I would of done Dickie mate as im not far from there, but im staying at Widnes Travelodge the night before.

I recon anyone from South of Liverpool, coming up for the 11.15 ferry should meet at the Widnes Travelodge, we can have a nice convoy upto the port then


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

conlechi said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did send you a long list of places as recommended by my mates son. :?
> ...


I'll bring my camping stove then Mark. :lol: BTW I did answer your call for help if you recall :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

dickie said:


> How about-
> 
> Friday, 8 - 8.30 M6 Stafford Services. Anyone joining me?


Will try to Dickie 

Only 3 hours and 15 minutes from where I live [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> dickie said:
> 
> 
> > How about-
> ...


Just a short spin then so :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll call you at 5.00am when i get of the ferry


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

04DTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > dickie said:
> ...


Ferry ride will not be the same without me!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

For those heading for the Travelodge on Thursday, here's some numbers for your satnav:

The post code for the Travelodge at Widness is WA8 0HA.

This converts to OS map ref SJ 52160 85160

which converts to Lat/Long 53.365182 -2.720384

Using Google Earth and reading off the Lat/Long from what I think is the Travelodge car park I get

53deg 21' 50.69" N
02deg 43' 18.79" W

The Mount Murray hotel co-ords are:

54deg 08' 21.54" N
04deg 33' 42.69" W

OR

54.139317 -4.561858


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't want to worry anybody ....but...... are you 100% sure your car insurance covers you while in the IOM. BTW the IOM isnt part of the UK. The barsteward mobile phone companys hit you with big bills for using your mobile while there, you may as well be in Italy as far as thier call tariffs go as I found out to my cost just 2 years ago. :evil:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

les said:


> Don't want to worry anybody ....but...... are you 100% sure your car insurance covers you while in the IOM. BTW the IOM isnt part of the UK.


Ill ring them... :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to worry anybody ....but...... are you 100% sure your car insurance covers you while in the IOM. BTW the IOM isnt part of the UK.
> ...


Good idea lets us know what they say.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I did check with AA -- the standard road side coverage policy is good there. (not that anyone will need it)

Well back to cleaning the car (door jams , interior , etc. etc ) any one else tarting up the car this fine week-end?

Any long term weather guessers out there have a prediction for next week-end?

TTitan


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I gave the inside a good going over this am and washed it but will do a good job on it waxing etc in the next few days.



TTitan said:


> I did check with AA -- the standard road side coverage policy is good there. (not that anyone will need it)
> 
> Well back to cleaning the car (door jams , interior , etc. etc ) any one else tarting up the car this fine week-end?
> 
> ...


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

les said:


> Don't want to worry anybody ....but...... are you 100% sure your car insurance covers you while in the IOM. BTW the IOM isnt part of the UK. The barsteward mobile phone companys hit you with big bills for using your mobile while there, you may as well be in Italy as far as thier call tariffs go as I found out to my cost just 2 years ago. :evil:


My fairly low budget car insurance says Isle of Man IS covered. 

Weather forecast is not looking hopeful [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] But when did they ever get it right!! :? :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BOLLOX to DSG boxes :evil:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> BOLLOX to DSG boxes :evil:


Problems Kev :?

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

conlechi said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > BOLLOX to DSG boxes :evil:
> ...


Afraid so Mark (& all)

Intermittent fault occurred yesterday on my way to Suffolk; appears to be temperature related since it clears after the car has cooled down for a few hours.

Gearbox gets stuck in the gear it is in; which is not too much of a problem on a motorway but a royal PIA when you have to slow down. Gear changes can occur by going back into neutral and then into Drive or by redlining (great around town!)

Considering my options:
1 - Get full refund fro trip - unlikely as it states 60% cancellation charge
2 - Beg, steal, borrow another 'suitable' car - will speak to local dealer tomorrow first thing to see if I can blag a weekend test drive
3- Try and sell trip at discounted price
4 - Get car fixed - unlikely in the 4 days we have left!

I've researched the symptons and it could well be a new mechatronic unit for the gearbox which seem to go for £1,500 fitted via Audi; although the fault codes suggest it may be the actual selector etc. Don't really want to rush in to a decision as HPA (USA) now do remap for the unit so I may be able to get one shipped over already mapped.

Bottom line is a really do want to do the trip, but I doubt it will be in my own car!

Kev [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Kev,

Sorry to hear of the DSG problems. I can't offer any bright ideas on a solution but I hope that you can find some way round it and make it to IoM, even if it means "doing a Sean".

Please note that I've updated the Google Earth co-ords for the Travelodge - previous one was the wrong side of the road.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Bloody bad luck mate  Good luck with the fix.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Considering my options:
> 1 - Get full refund fro trip - unlikely as it states 60% cancellation charge
> 2 - Beg, steal, borrow another 'suitable' car - will speak to local dealer tomorrow first thing to see if I can blag a weekend test drive
> 3- Try and sell trip at discounted price
> 4 - Get car fixed - unlikely in the 4 days we have left!


Tried to phone you last night when I finally looked at my phone after getting back from Waks.

Weekend test drive could be difficult as IoM is neither in the UK or EU.
Sell at discount price could be a bit short notice.  
Is the car not manageable if you keep the heat under control? Short runs, long lunches. Just like they do it in France. :lol:

What about option 5. As you have already paid for the ferry and room. Jump into someones passenger seat. Mine is always available. Maybe Pete could get into someone elses. I think there are 3 or 4 single occupant cars on the tour.
If your going to lose 60% it's probably worth going still.
You only need to get to my house on Friday morning, or somewhere I could pick you up from.
If you were really jonesing for a drive you could hire something on the island just for the 2 days.
Just a thought.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> I can't offer any bright ideas on a solution but I hope that you can find some way round it and make it to IoM, even if it means "doing a Sean".


Brians right about that. Better to go in a Vectra TDi rather than not go at all.  
Have you got travel insurance? The AA covered me for the Alps because the breakdown happened within 7 days of the trip and therefore counted as an emergency. They paid up to £750 for a hire car which completely covered the Vectra.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > I can't offer any bright ideas on a solution but I hope that you can find some way round it and make it to IoM, even if it means "doing a Sean".
> ...


Morethan........................I'll just check.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Just 24 hours hire (checked AA, 72 hour 'Stay Mobile' option for £63); Sean was your AA cover via Audi as part of your warranty???

K


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I actually took out 12 months AA Travel insurance prior to the Alpine TTour to cover the Alps, Galway and France trips.

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Kevin,

Oh no. What bad luck  At this stage i dont think cancelling or selling on is an option. If you can source a hire car or "an extended test drive" then that is the best option. If you do end up in a vectra tdi, you can always jump in my car for a passenger lap.

Dont give up, I know you can do it.

Dec


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I'll bring my camping stove then Mark. :lol: BTW I did answer your call for help if you recall :wink:


Right, PM me the tel nr of your mate's curry house Les and I'll give that place a ring to book some tables.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Morning All.

After much thought, I can't get my head round doing a Sean and arriving in anything but a TT 

Just spoke to Steampacket who have been really accommodating, as they would refund the complete cost.

Have cleared down the fault codes and just about to pop out for a bit of thrash to see how she goes.

Will provide a further update later (if I get back)......................

K


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning Kev,

This problem isn't just down to corroded connections is it? Whenever you get something intermittent and heat related, I always start thinking bad connections.
Might be worth disconnecting, cleaning and reconnecting anything that goes to the box and see if it makes any difference.
Also check if there is a fuse specific to the DSG and reseat that.

Be a shame if you don't make it. 

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Fault codes suggest:

28775/U0103/049411 - No Communication with Gear Selector Module

Possible Causes
Communication Failure with Gear Selector Module
Communication Failure between CAN-Gateway and Transmission Control Module
Selector Lever (E313) faulty
Tiptronic Buttons (F189) in Selector Lever (E313) faulty
Shift Selector Locking Solenoid (N110) faulty

Possible Solutions
Check Communication with Gear Selector Module
Check CAN-Gateway Communication with Transmission Control Module
Check Measuring Value Block (MVB) in CAN-Gateway
Check Selector Lever (E313)
Check Measuring Value Block (MVB) in Transmission Control Module
Perform Electrical Check per Wiring Diagram
Check Tiptronic Buttons (F189) in Selector Lever (E313)
Check Measuring Value Block (MVB) in Transmission Control Module
Check Shift Selector Locking Solenoid (N110)
Check Measuring Value Block (MVB) in Transmission Control Module

Special Notes
May be stored in Combination with 00194.

NOT SURE WHERE TO START!! Plus I have to work tomorrow & Wed 

Waks on the case with Dean (4Rings) so hopefully we may have a solution soon.

Steampacket have given me 'til Thursday to cancel

Audi Croydon told me to bog off!

Have asked the company I am doing some consultancy work work if they have any spare vehicles :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Insurance will cover me in the IOM. Checked this morning.

Thats with QBE, used to be Ensleigh.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Kev,

Thats very bad luck at a bad time aswell. I do feel for you, especially after paying to go away. At least Steampacket are willing to help you out, thats kind of them as i know alot of other companies would tell you to bog off!
Hopefully you can get it sorted out mate 

Paul


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a car puta in their car? They could plug a 3G dongle in, and a webcam and we could get live footage of the IOM trip!

How awesome would that be!

Ben


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just spoke with MoreThan who say it is not on the European cover list so I am insured.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody know the fuel situation on the island? Specifically brand and price.
I know there is a Tesco in Douglas with a filling station. Is there a Shell with V-Power? :twisted:

It's not on Shells TomTom POI collection, but then they might have just missed it out.

If not then there is Burtonwood Services on the M62 as I come in. That's definitely V-Power enabled.  
I can top off before we leave, but will a full tank last a whole weekend at single digit MPG? :roll:

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im setting myself a challenge Sean..... fill up once we get to the Island...... and dont fill up all weekend....... black clouds and all that. Im sure Bikerz will give me some digs and jokes.
You need a diesel there!! lol

BTW... im unsure on what petrol stations are there, had a browse myself now and cannot see any Shell garages there... but could be wrong


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

There was a Shell garage selling V Power there last time we went over , 2 yrs ago , i think it was just outside Douglas

will see what i can find out 

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

conlechi said:


> There was a Shell garage selling V Power there last time we went over , 2 yrs ago , i think it was just outside Douglas
> 
> will see what i can find out
> 
> Mark


I seem to remember it being on the road to Peel, but it was some time ago, so who knows. :-|

Swiftcover have just come back and confirmed that their standard policy covers the island, so all set now. 

Sean.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My policy covers me also, checked this morning, so im all good to go aswell


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

One more thing I thought of. In case anyone gets into trouble on the way to Liverpool or lost in the centre, perhaps those of us with radios could all have them on and tuned to the same channel. Let's say channel 5 for the sake of arguments.

Means we could always talk people in if they're losing the battle with the satnav. :? 
Plus you can contact anyone else you see just ahead or behind on the road.

Sean.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Shell VPower - IIRC there was one at Douglas, One which we used out at Port Erin and definitely at Ramsey. Price 2 years ago was a little higher than the UK. I intend filling up near Warrington and again before boarding the ferry back so I have enough to get home.

Will listen in on Ch 5 (will the be the event frequency?)


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Burton Wood service area, between J8-J9 on M62 is a Shell outlet, or at end of M62 in Liverpool, there is a Shell Garage on Queens Drive: 
44-48 Queens Dr
Wavertree, Liverpool, Merseyside, L15 7NE Map: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=34 ... hp=ids.srf


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*Friday Night Curry* 

I have spoken to an Indian resturant in Douglas ( 4 miles away) who can fit us in on the Friday Night 

Taxi from the hotel to Douglas works out around £4.50 return per person

I would need to confirm this to book etc , the resturant might ask for meal choices as well

Mark


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Grahame Clayton said:


> Burton Wood service area, between J8-J9 on M62 is a Shell outlet, or at end of M62 in Liverpool, there is a Shell Garage on Queens Drive:
> 44-48 Queens Dr
> Wavertree, Liverpool, Merseyside, L15 7NE Map: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=34 ... hp=ids.srf


Queens Drive is a bit of a pain to get to if you're coming in on the M62, which is why I suggested Burtonwood Services.



conlechi said:


> *Friday Night Curry*
> 
> I have spoken to an Indian resturant in Douglas ( 4 miles away) who can fit us in on the Friday Night
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me Mark. 

Sean.


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

V6 SRS said:


> Grahame Clayton said:
> 
> 
> > Burton Wood service area, between J8-J9 on M62 is a Shell outlet, or at end of M62 in Liverpool, there is a Shell Garage on Queens Drive:
> ...


Ah, OK Sean, its definitely Burton Wood for me anyway. Hopefully a tankful will last the weekend, if not it's not the end of the world to stick a bit of Super unleaded in.

Cheers


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

conlechi said:


> *Friday Night Curry*
> 
> I have spoken to an Indian resturant in Douglas ( 4 miles away) who can fit us in on the Friday Night
> 
> ...


Count us in!

Grahame & Diane


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Say it isn't so Kev. You have to go. Can't break the run now. 

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> Say it isn't so Kev. You have to go. Can't break the run now.
> 
> Sean.


So many things against this happening:

1- I'm skint
2 - DSG aint getting any better
3 - Don't seem the point if I can't drive anything decent (but will really miss you guys!)

Car only lasted a couple of miles this morning, so I limped into Sainsbury's to do some shopping. Did my usual straddle 2 bays supermarket carpark parking but forgot that I may not have reverse when I leave 

Waiting for a reply from HPA regarding this fault code, which now occurs immediately after previous faults are cleared:

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-US

Control Module Part Number: 02E 300 046 F
Component and/or Version: GSG DSG 030 0825
Software Coding: 0000020
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236
1 Fault Found:
17150 - Shift Solenoid 4 (N91): Open or Short to Ground
P0766 - 000 - - - Intermittent

I'm guessing I may be the first Brit to 'have' to import a metronic unit from the States (mapped of course!)

kEV


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

If it is just the solenoid itself, then not too big a job. Have you checked the connections?
EDIT: Scratch that I just saw this post on replacing the N91 in a Tiptronic. Very big job!! 

We'll miss you if you don't make it. But we'll have a drink or three in memory of your DSG. :wink:

Sean.

EDIT: Interesting document I found which describes how the DSG works and what all the solenoids do. Also what happens if each solenoid fails. Might still be worth checking that the connections from the mechatronic unit to the solenoids is in good order. N91 is only connected to mech by 2 wires. If either is damaged or connections corroded, you could get problems you are seeing.

EDIT: Really busy at work today as you may have guessed. :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> If it is just the solenoid itself, then not too big a job. Have you checked the connections?
> EDIT: Scratch that I just saw this post on replacing the N91 in a Tiptronic. Very big job!!
> 
> We'll miss you if you don't make it. But we'll have a drink or three in memory of your DSG. :wink:
> ...


Sean

Found this (am working through it slowly! Looks like there several companies doing remaps for the DSG in the States )

EDIT Pdf is of a different type of gearbox me thinks as it showing a Transmission Control Module rather than Mechatronic Unit (I think the N91 on ours maybe be in the actual mechatronic perhaps???)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > If it is just the solenoid itself, then not too big a job. Have you checked the connections?
> ...


Sean

Thanks for your gooooogling!

Found this, which looks like its the correct version plus N91 solenoid is in the 'unserviceable' mechatronic unit

http://vwforum.vwforum.ro/index.php?act ... t&id=78275

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I edited the post a few seconds after you replied to it. The link now points at a proper Audi PDF. :wink:

Any chance of a mechatronic unit off a scrapper? I guess not to get fitted in just two days. 

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> I edited the post a few seconds after you replied to it. The link now points at a proper Audi PDF. :wink:
> 
> Any chance of a mechatronic unit off a scrapper? I guess not to get fitted in just two days.
> 
> Sean.


Thanks Sean; looks like the Audi version of the same VW document.

I had previously got quotes ranging from £1250 to £1850 for reconditioned gearboxes (some with 12 months warranty) - this could be an option I guess for getting hold of a working Mechatronic unit perhaps????

Spoke with Ed last Friday who said he was extremely busy this week, but I guess I could see if I could twist his arm in the morning :?

Kev


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I know exactly what your feeling now, as I was in this exact position last year. Every time I thought I could go in the TT, something else went wrong. We all know how that story ended.

I guess as I hadn't experienced a TTour in my TT at that time, it wasn't such a major dissapointment to go in the Vectra. Different for you because you've done the TTours and trackdays in the TT already. It would be a big step down to go in anything else.

I know from experience last year, the DSG can be removed and replaced in one day if you've got the right kit and knowhow.
Here's hoping you can pull a rabbit out of the hat last minute.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Just a thought......................anybody acting as event photographer??????? :?

(A minimal charge per person would just about cover the cost of a hire car.......... :lol: plus I'll have a reason to come!)

Kev(still pondering)toTTy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> Is there a Shell with V-Power? :twisted:
> 
> Sean.


Hi Sean,

yes ther is a Shell station in Douglas (or at least there was one the last two times we went)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just a thought......................anybody acting as event photographer??????? :?
> 
> (A minimal charge per person would just about cover the cost of a hire car.......... :lol: plus I'll have a reason to come!)
> 
> Kev(still pondering)toTTy


There are 55 other reasons to come along. 20 TTs and 35 TTers. :lol: 
I'll even buy the first couple of beers to drown your sorrows in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Kev, as I have seen some of your photographs from previous tours I'm afraid the answer has to be a yes to you being the event photographer


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics there


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I really really would love to be coming to this! Im trrying to think how i could come as a passenger with Redscouse!

What would cost implications be, or am i too late? Im only thinking! Nothing definate!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> .
> Kev, as I have seen some of your photographs from previous tours I'm afraid the answer has to be a yes to you being the event photographer


Yep, Kev sure does take good photos. 

Any decision yet Kev?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Im setting myself a challenge Sean..... fill up once we get to the Island...... and dont fill up all weekend....... black clouds and all that. Im sure Bikerz will give me some digs and jokes.


Of course mate if thats what you want, il get my joke book out. Sadley the black smoke jokes dont really work as it doesnt kick any out at all (Unlike someones big black thing :wink: )

:lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Im setting myself a challenge Sean..... fill up once we get to the Island...... and dont fill up all weekend....... black clouds and all that. Im sure Bikerz will give me some digs and jokes.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He wont be reading this post so wont see that comment!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V6 SRS said:


> One more thing I thought of. In case anyone gets into trouble on the way to Liverpool or lost in the centre, perhaps those of us with radios could all have them on and tuned to the same channel. Let's say channel 5 for the sake of arguments.
> 
> Means we could always talk people in if they're losing the battle with the satnav. :?
> Plus you can contact anyone else you see just ahead or behind on the road.
> ...


CHANNEL 1 I think people!!! Used that in France and some worked far better on channel 1, so i surgest channel 1!!!

Also ONLY use the call button when you see police worked very very well and saved us a few times in france. Tho if you drive a blue QS you might use it for sneaky passes that you cant win on power :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Why not? :?:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just a thought......................anybody acting as event photographer??????? :?


I was planning on writing a piece for absoluTTe and could do with some great photographs to go with it.

At least if you are not able to take your car it would give you a bit of a purpose for the trip and then could be busy getting yourself up ahead of events ready for some great shots - still very much involved in the event without stciking out like a gooseberry in a hire car.

The problem with trying to get photos for events like this is that you have to park up to do them so never get any shots of your own car except at the side of the road. I think it would be great to have a dedicated event photographer and would be happy to make some sort of contribution. How about everyone else?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> CHANNEL 1 I think people!!! Used that in France and some worked far better on channel 1, so i surgest channel 1!!!


If some people have units that work better on channel 1, then channel 1 it is. I was just being lazy as all 4 of mine are still set to channel 5 from the 3 European TTours last year.



Mark Davies said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought......................anybody acting as event photographer??????? :?
> ...


It's certainly better if you have someone there who is dedicated to taking photographs. As I posted earlier, I don't mind compensating Kev with beer, but a small donation to the cause would also be possible.

Kev, if you were the official photographer, would you still want to go in a hire car or jump in a passenger seat?

Sean.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

blackers said:


> .
> Kev, as I have seen some of your photographs from previous tours I'm afraid the answer has to be a yes to you being the event photographer


James, did you get the countries wrong :roll:

Err, we must discuss that event on the IoM = need article and pictures


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Just to throw this in!

I would HAPPILY be an event photographer... if my costs where covered! They wouldnt even be much... as i can go as a passenger with Redscouse!  and i can stay on the floor in his room!

Just some food for thought!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Just to throw this in!
> 
> I would HAPPILY be an event photographer... if my costs where covered! They wouldnt even be much... as i can go as a passenger with Redscouse!  and i can stay on the floor in his room!
> 
> Just some food for thought!


If your free just come anyway?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I asked earlier on in the thread this morning, what costs and if its too late, to come as a passenger with paul! But no one answered!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The costs as I see it would be an extra person on the ferry each way and your food....

Hotel would depend on whether you need to change the room for a double :wink: (or 2 singles) or whether you were thinking of blagging it and kipping on the floor. Not sure how you'd get on with that though...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hark said:


> The costs as I see it would be an extra person on the ferry each way and your food....
> 
> Hotel would depend on whether you need to change the room for a double :wink: (or 2 singles) or whether you were thinking of blagging it and kipping on the floor. Not sure how you'd get on with that though...


I would love to blag and kip on the floor. The ferry is Per car, not per person!

BUT... I know how hard it is to organise events like this! And i know it would piss me off if someone sneaked someone on the tour im arranging and then put them on the floor in their room! So i didnt wanna piss anyone off! If it turns out to be a big deal to even find out then dont worry!

Last thing i want to do is cause problems or give anyone extra work!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > The costs as I see it would be an extra person on the ferry each way and your food....
> ...


It might be possible although i was told on Friday the Hotel was fully booked as i tried to get someone else in

You have PM 

Mark


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Memories...............................


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

More memories............... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

PM replied to!


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

just wondering am i the only one spending all my spare time b4 i leave cleaning my car, aint even sorted cloths out just keep polishing away lmao, and dont you just hate dead bugs they just wont bloody cum off.!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Memories...............................


Cumon then Kevin, squeeze that £1 coin and get your ass in gear!!!
That's an order :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ps, just stop telleing everyone how fantstic the IoM is and get yourself there! No excuses


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
I am with Dani on this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Get yourself there Kev, you have PM.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

What's the latest Kev ?

[smiley=juggle.gif]

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Good morning peeps. Just 2 more sleeps  Re arrival at the ferry terminal in Liverpool ,are we going to meet up in the far corner at the waiting park so we can all meet up and board the ferry and leave it together? We have to be there for 10-15am at the latest and I expect to be there no later than 10am. So what ya recon Mark? :?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

les said:


> Good morning peeps. Just 2 more sleeps  Re arrival at the ferry terminal in Liverpool ,are we going to meet up in the far corner at the waiting park so we can all meet up and board the ferry and leave it together? We have to be there for 10-15am at the latest and I expect to be there no later than 10am. So what ya recon Mark? :?


Morning Les,

Where exactly are you talking about? Steampacket give this as their dock location on their website...








Is it the row of cars just above it or the quarter circle arrangement above that? Or are you thinking of somewhere just away from the dock?

Only 48 1/2 hrs till I get there.

Sean.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning peeps. Just 2 more sleeps  Re arrival at the ferry terminal in Liverpool ,are we going to meet up in the far corner at the waiting park so we can all meet up and board the ferry and leave it together? We have to be there for 10-15am at the latest and I expect to be there no later than 10am. So what ya recon Mark? :?
> ...


Hi Sean,
The quarter circles are where you are lined up to board the ferry. However I think if we meet on the far left at begining of them against the outer fence that should be OK. If asked we could inform the official park parking peeps we wish to all board together I am sure they would understand and accommodate us easily enough. Unless they have changed how you are lined up. Really up top Mark though.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive tried my best to make this.... but doesnt look like i can! Im gutted! Your gonna have an amazing time!!!

PLease get Lots of pictures!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

les said:


> Good morning peeps. Just 2 more sleeps  Re arrival at the ferry terminal in Liverpool ,are we going to meet up in the far corner at the waiting park so we can all meet up and board the ferry and leave it together? We have to be there for 10-15am at the latest and I expect to be there no later than 10am. So what ya recon Mark? :?


Morning Les ,
9.45 -10 am at the latest i think will be good  . Some of us will be at the travelodge about 20 mins away so no mad rush this time 

See you all bright and early i hope 

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Weather forcast is good Yippeeeeee  Lets hope the buggers got it right :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

11-13C according to BBC, but clear which is main thing with sunny intervals!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Have a great time guys. So wish I was coming too... :?

The weather looks like it's gonna be fab for you too, so everything set for a blinding weekend... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Ive tried my best to make this.... but doesnt look like i can! Im gutted! Your gonna have an amazing time!!!
> 
> PLease get Lots of pictures!


Thats [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I see most people staying in Widnes the night before are not getting there until around 7-8pm. Im staying at the Travelodge aswell but i might got a bit earlier than that, but ill be there waiting


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> I see most people staying in Widnes the night before are not getting there until around 7-8pm. Im staying at the Travelodge aswell but i might got a bit earlier than that, but ill be there waiting


As you are there first, you can get the drinks in.....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see most people staying in Widnes the night before are not getting there until around 7-8pm. Im staying at the Travelodge aswell but i might got a bit earlier than that, but ill be there waiting
> ...


No worries Rich, ill put it on your room number 

I was going to ask if anyone is going to be getting there earlier than 7-8pm as we are all gonna be coming in, in bits and bobs, and i dont know anybody who is staying at the hotel i dont think. But hey.... nevermind, gives me time to get the dust off the car when i get there


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Don't know if there is a bar at the travelodge :?

if not how about we meet in the reception area around 8'ish

wear a carnation so we can recognise each other :wink:

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup, doesnt look like there is a bar there..... nevermind 

Yeh ill be in reception around 8pm to meet all of you, unless i meet some of you while out with my car


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not finishing my night shift until about 7 and then have to get home and pick up Debbie and our bags. Travelling into Liverpool at rush hour will probably mean we'll be amongst the last there. Please be patient and don't rush to board - we won't be late.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Be careful Mark, last time some people had to have a mad dash through Liverpool and only just made it - not good for the nerves :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys ,not long now  
i have all the maps ready to go , a copy of the meals ordered for Saturday night, a couple of spare coilpacks :wink: car's all washed ,waxed and ready to go 

Don't forget your Steampacket tickets and paperwork !

i look forward to seeing some of you later at the travelodge and the rest at the ferry , oh and Matt at the hotel on Friday evening 

Drive Safely 

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see most people staying in Widnes the night before are not getting there until around 7-8pm. Im staying at the Travelodge aswell but i might got a bit earlier than that, but ill be there waiting
> ...


1st there, you know what he drives dont you??

TDI :lol:

They have started buddy, its Thursday so I can start


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TDI boy - Sam and I are leaving glos 4.30pm ish, I couldnt comment how Sam drives with 400+bhp under his right foot, but imagine we will be there 7pm ish. Il have radio on channel 1 tho!

I have 4 spare coil packs so will bring thoose if Sam lets me upset the power to weight ratio :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mark, Could you please pm your mobile number so that I can find you when I get to the travel lodge tonight. Arrival time will depend on when I can get away from work. TIA, Brian


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Radios on Channel 1, will turn ours on in hotle so people can update when they get there and can arange to meet


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Radios on Channel 1, will turn ours on in hotle so people can update when they get there and can arange to meet


Morning Sheldon  
Haven't got a radio  , am borrowing on from Paul , got Sams mobile no though , i am leaving here around 3pm'ish ,our route will be the same around half way and on , will hopefully meet up at a services on the way up

see you later

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok Mark.

Mine (and for anyone else that needs it) - 07725049875. Might be better to ring me if Sams driving (he doesnt have hands free)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just bought some Motorolas, so walkie talkies set to chan1 sub chan1 will have ours on as we approach Liverpool. One more sleep to set off


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Looking to leave at 3:30 when I pick Natalie up from work. Journey is 190 miles, but lots of M40, M42 & M6 so could be there anytime 18:30~24:00 :?: 
Please leave where you have gone to in Reception for those who don't make the 8:00pm meet. 
Mervyn


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Any ideas if they have wireless net in this place? I could take laptop and put pics on here and onto laptop (some of us might only have small memory cards)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Any ideas if they have wireless net in this place? I could take laptop and put pics on here and onto laptop (some of us might only have small memory cards)


Mountmurray has Wifi.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My tel no is anyone needs it ,

07900056018

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers. IL take lappy then, ANyone wants to empty memory cards then they are welcome to onto my lappy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the jip Sheldon mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] But i love my TDi  

Anyway.... looking forward to this now, few more hours and ill be leaving for the hotel. Cya all there!

PS, my mob number is 07979 155 907

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Thanks for the jip Sheldon mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] But i love my TDi
> 
> Anyway.... looking forward to this now, few more hours and ill be leaving for the hotel. Cya all there!
> 
> ...


Oi scouse just tried ya number and Raffa answered :evil: He wants to know where you got his number from :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

As much as I slate it buddy, you know im pretty impressed with it


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

les said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the jip Sheldon mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] But i love my TDi
> ...


Got it out of the Liverpool Echo les, he is looking for a job apparently, it said.........

_Keen Spanish guy looking for work, can clean windows, wait on and use a brush... call this number_

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I still have your number Scoussy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still have your number Scoussy


Good good, dont get ringing me asking me what im wearing like last time!! :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

That wasnt me, that was my "friend" :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys & Girls

*Reasons (NOT) to be cheerful (part 3)..............*

I thought I would try and explain why I can't justify making the trip this weekend to IOM.

I have not been employed since mid January and since then have managed to scrape together just over 6 weeks worth of work as a consultant (contract cleaning; long story!), with little if any work confirmed for May or beyond.

Even with all this going on, the Mrs and I have decided to get the ball rolling on extending our property, with the plans (hopefully) being finalised this week.

Any other significant expenditure therefore has been curtailed and I had successfully weaned myself off the money pit (AKA the ********).

Having earned a little bit in March, I thought what the hell lets do IOM, particularly as the 2008 European renegades were already on the list.

All was well with the world until last weekend, when my DSG box started throwing a fault which leaves me with just 1st and 3rd gear (good for 40mph!!! ). Fault logging suggests its a faulty solenoid in the mechatronic unit which is approx £1200 + VAT + fitting to replace [smiley=bigcry.gif].

In the meantime, my mate Pete gets really busy at work and doesn't fancy the trip to Liverpool either on train or hire car!

So that just leaves me on me jack jones wondering what best to do all round.

I could get a train but its expensive unless I leave at stupid o'clock tomorrow morning and get a really late train back on Sunday night; which leaves me with another problem: I'm working Monday morning!!!

Finally, as many of you know I have had a couple of mods done to the car and through all of this poo I have discovered that several companies in the states now do remaps for the DSG software, which could really benefit one mod I have had done in particular, problem is no bugger that I have emailed will respond! I am hoping to get a mechatronic unit mapped in the states and then sent over to here to fitted, which will no doubt cost a few $ more!

Bottom line is, I feel I need to focus my attention (and finances) on fixing the bl$$dy car so I can hopefully attend future events. If I had a more regular income stream at the moment, I wouldn't hesitate to jump on the train in the middle of the night.

Hope you all have a wonderful time

Kev 

PS In reality I have until 17:00 today to change my mind, but the train fares have already increased!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Kev,

Never met you but was looking forward to it. If you have a change of heart and you do jump on a train and you wanted to be a passenger is somebodies car, i dont mind letting you travel with me as i am on my own this time around. Just thought id offer as it sounds like your really in a shitty situation mate.

Paul


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Kev. I thought you had all but decided to come.  My car will be a little quicker without the passenger but also a little more lonely. 

You'll have to PM me your address so I can send you a little prezzie that you and the rest of the 2008 European renegades were getting this weekend. :wink:

If you don't change your mind, then I'll see you maybe for Ireland, Moors or National meet later in the year.

Sean.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry you're not coming Kev - will Dani's back treatment not tempt you? :wink:

Guys, if there's no bar tonight the best beer in the area is at the Baltic Fleet on the dock road - a bit spit and sawdust but plenty of character and the beer is brewed in the cellar. They do nice food too. :wink: . Best walk there though as there's never any parking space and it's a bit rough with building works nearby etc.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark il ring you around 4.30pm when Sam picks me up and see where you are (We should be able to catch you up :wink: )

Are you going M5? All the guys in office say go A49 for sure! It goes stright up to liverpool


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Kev,

Really gutted that you cant make this  . It would be good to catch up with you. The trip wont be the same without you and your interesting overtaking manoeuvres. I am sure we will catch up later on in the year at some event. If you do change your mind you can always jump in as a passenger in my car for a lap or two.

Take care and best of luck with sorting the car.

Dec


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Those of us at the Widnes Travelodge tonight, there is apparently a Toby Carvery within a very short walking distance from the Hotel: Location map:

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-8&so ... d&z=14&t=m

Would be great to rendezvous at the hotel, then wander over to the pub?


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Ordered radios on line. Haven't arrived [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

dickie said:


> Ordered radios on line. Haven't arrived [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I have a spare if anyone is without. I'll bring it anyway


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Thanks mate!!!!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I also have a spare if anyone needs one


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I also have a spare if anyone needs one


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just about to leave for the travelodge , car's all packed ......... hope i havent forgotten anything :roll:

Will be seeing some of you at the travelodge later ,the Toby's Carvery place will be a good place to meet up tonight ............. at the bar 

See you all very soon 8)

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Grahame..... the pub sounds good to me, ive had some dinner but i will need some Tea once i get there and meet everyone   And a few pints obviously.

Very daft statement, but if anybody has a spare window mount for a camcorder, please bring it for me


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Grahame..... the pub sounds good to me, ive had some dinner but i will need some Tea once i get there and meet everyone   And a few pints obviously.
> 
> Very daft statement, but if anybody has a spare window mount for a camcorder, please bring it for me


I have a spare pair of hands. Would be good to get a video from me sat in Sams if anyones willing to let me boorow for 10 min


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> I also have a spare if anyone needs one


I don't have one so would be grateful to borrow your spare.

I spend my working day as a slave to the radio so it will be nice to have one for much more pleasant purposes!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Just finished up work and leaving the office  See you all in the morning at the ferryport

Dec


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: I didn't realise you were all staying in Widness :roll: - ignore my pub recommendation then - it's a bit of a keen walk to Liverpool from there!

Instead you might like to try this one - never been there but when reviewed it had four real ales and wireless internet access and not far from you:

Premier (Weatherspoons)
93-96 Albert Road, Widnes, Cheshire, WA8 6JS

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 3&z=0&ar=Y

See you tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear you can't make it Kevin :? I was looking forward to do some more teaching :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guy's

Having met a few of you in Widnes I am even more gutted that I am not coming now...

enjoy


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got up. Wasn't aware there was a 6 o'clock at this end of the day. :lol:

Leaving about 7am, TomTom says 2hrs and 36mins. So allowing for a 10 minute fuel stop should do it in 2 1/2 hours in the TT. :twisted:

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

See you soon then Sean, mind the rush hour traffic.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A quick taster:

Was the Travelodge next to a Pikey camp?

Who got lost on the circuit (and how many times)?

And who has a secret admirer and is about to find 2 red roses wrapped in a "love letter" under their wipers?

All the cars look great and it looks like everyone is having a great time.

All the top stories to follow........

Time for breakfast!


----------



## Rilla (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi all, 
Just met some of your members over here in the isle of man up at the grandstand. Nice collection glinting in the sunshine, all looking nice! lol










































It was me in the avus RS6, my names Stuart, nice to meet you all!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers Stuart, great pics. Might see u again 2morrow :wink:

Sw u boot it off those lights , thanks for the wave 

We have teh start of you booting it on film so will upload I imagine soon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fark, fark, fark, you guys spanking your cars in the IOM...

Wifey en route to Oz and I'm sitting at the laptop on a glorious sunny evening contemplating what curry to order... :?

Life doesn't get any worse... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rilla (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol, only half throttle pull away that 1 :twisted: ill try to catch up with you all tomoz if i see you floating bout the place. What time u all off home? I'm on the ferry myself tomorrow night, late boat to Heysham, if any is going down the M6, ill meet you at the toll road lol.

Just out of interest Bikerz, you list your beasty with blue flame exhaust, what U think to em, I know they do a full system for the RS6, have ordered up a miltek but was looking at the blueflame as I know em from my biking days, good zorsts for bikes but i couldnt find any reviews for car systems


----------



## Rilla (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah right, the Miltek for the RS6 is still made by tall ppl, I knew that a 'few' of their range were being made abroad now, but china sucks. Ill have to make double sure its built by propper ppl lol


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah fair enough, i wold have thourght they had moved all fabrication to China, but fair enough. They have a lifetime warrenty still, just a pain in arse if it keeps rusting, and some have been known to rust away within the month


----------



## Rilla (Apr 25, 2009)

What are you guys upto today?

There is stock car racing on at onchan stadium at 2pm if u lot are bored lol


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Home!!!! 

Big it up for the Isle of Man posse!!  
      
WHAT A WEEKEND THAT WAS
 8)  8)  8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dickie said:


> Home!!!!
> 
> Big it up for the Isle of Man posse!!
> 
> ...


It looked cool from here... 8)

post the pics and video! :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Been home an hour guys, G R E A T weekend even better than 2007. Great hotel, geat weather, great compnay and plenty of beer. Big thank you to all for helping making it so and esp Mark for arranging it. I even made a friend of a Manx bobby Shhhh :wink: :lol: Hope the RAC sorted Sam's ( gizmo) motor so he could get it home OK :? pic's and vids later. Wooooo ooooo did we give the mountain circute some stick.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im home also, been home a good 1.5 hours to be honest, just been unpacking hehe

Im currently uploading my 3-4 hours of tapes of the mountain runs and scenary, also my pics  

Rich..... your missed a fantastic weekend, we were blessed with excellent weather also


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Arrived home all in one piece at 10 past 8. 

Great weekend. Thanks to Mark for doing the organising. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Nice to meet everyone else. Put a few more faces to forum names and met up with a few old friends too. 

Anyone who hasn't been before, go next time. It was awesome. The mountain part of the TT course is a great road. 8)

Started processing the 13.5 hours of onboard video I have.  
First thing to be posted will be Declan brake testing me coming down the mountain.  
Then some of the 100mph+ runs from both days. :mrgreen:

Sean.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Rich..... your missed a fantastic weekend, we were blessed with excellent weather also


Glad you had a fab time guys. I've spent my weekend doing IT, CV and a CV...

Plus kerbed my wheels...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=139600

Did Kai shoot it?

x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Rich,

No Kai didnt come this time around, but there will be plenty of footage as around 5-6 of us were filming, including myself.

Capturing my videos now and ill start editing them soon 

Also rich....... coincidence, but i kerb one of my alloys this weekend in the Isle of Man also, first time ive ever kerb a wheel and i was soooooo gutted.... did it when i had to move over as a van was about an inch away from taking my wing mirror off!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a few pics for now more to follow and vids tomorrow.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't know if there's going to be a pictures thread, but here's a few of mine also.
I leave the artistic shots to those with more talent and better cameras than me. :lol:

18 TTs all in a row...









Two tier parking at the hotel.








John-H, Hark, Dickie & B16TTC up at the back.
blackers, VicTT, 04DTT & V6 SRS down in front.

20 TTs all in a row...









Sean.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Superb weekend, thanks again to Mark for all the organising, must have been a mammoth task. I've got quite a few pics and vids that I'll put together over the next few days. If anyone has anything of mine of film let me know as I'm gogin to try to edit something together. (not done it before).

If you didn't come you missed out....baby. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wanna say my bit as i havent done yet.......

Mark, thanks for organising a fantastic weekend mate, great organisation which you obviously put alot of thought and effort into. Really enjoyed myself, got to meet lots of new people and put faces to forum names and im very glad i put my name down. If it happens again next year, im there  

We were blessed with some great weather which was good for driving and our scenic stops.

Alot of other people played their parts this weekend also which was great, but i dont want to start naming names as i will more than likely forget someone.

Hope to see some of you again soon  

Paul / Redscouse

PS - Im glad i suprised a few people with the power in my Massey Ferguson :lol:


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Sun, Speed and great company. This was my first meet with some TTOC members and i got to say if your all like the peaple that where at IOM im glad to be apart of things, it was amazimg weekend thanx to mark for organising and for everyone for being so nice it was nice to feel apart of things cant wait to do something with everyone again, hopefully we wont have sam breaking down last minute again 

thanx

dobbsy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A big thanks to Mark for organising, this was a far better IoM weekend than the last one.

Got home at in 4hours 15 mins (240 miles) so made excellent time

Loads of pictures and video to sort out including Les's friendly Manx Bobby :roll: and video of my overtake of the van who claimed Les was driving dangerously.

Did anyone hear the sound of the bike at about 5am this morning going along the main road near the hotel, which was hammering it at some exceptional speed (guess 120 - 150mph in the 50 area)?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got home an hour ago.

Many thanks for organizing Mark. Everything was sorted to perfection and all went flawless 8) 
Credit to all who helped make the weekend the success it has been.

It was good to meet up with "old" faces and meet new ones. Company, weather and roads were super 

Hope you get your car fixed soon, Sam!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Video of one of our runs down the mountain is now posted.





Remember, if you have the bandwidth and speed, you can click the HQ button.

Damned annoying when you get stuck behind a slow car with lots of oncoming traffic. These runs could've been a *lot* quicker.

Sean


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow what a weekend!  Thanks to Mark for organising and managing such a great event. Absolutely brilliant!

It was great to meet everyone again and new faces too. Such a great bunch. More people this time round too - was it 22 cars in all?

I'll post a few pictures when my battery's charged.

Sam, I hope you get your car sorted soon and give me that ride when it's all working again :wink: . It was fun trying to keep up with you. Can't wait to see your videos too.

Les, that 120+mph mountain chase was not to be forgotten! I think in excitement terms it crossed a line :lol: and definitely a dotted one as we found out later! 

And hats off to Mark again for helping Sam sort his car out and get him back home. That's what so great about these events you get looked after


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Loads of pictures and video to sort out including Les's friendly Manx Bobby :roll: and video of my overtake of the van who claimed Les was driving dangerously.


So was it you who he went passed him crossing the continuous white line then? :lol: The bloody local village idiot claimed it was me and I know for a fact I never did. I did over take him but not on a continuous white line and when it was safe to do so, :evil: I have the video evidence to prove it as well. This guy should have been done for wasting police time Sheeeshhhh. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Gutted that i couldnt make this!!

Sounds like you all had an amazing time! Well done Mark for all the organisation!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Wow , what a great weekend 

Great to see everyone , old friends and new  All went to plan , some great roads and company to share it with .

A *Big* thanks to Mervyn and Natalie who helped with the Maps and planning and leading us around the Islands roads , it took some of the pressure off me and help make the trip such a good one 

Of course any trip to the Isle of Man would not be the same without a G12MO X crisis :roll: :wink: , hope you get it sorted soon Sam

I hope everyone enjoyed it and will keep an eye out for the next one 

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Oh, i have started a new thread for all of your pics and video's so we can all enjoy them in one place . Will post up mine when i get home later

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

First video, more to follow later inc my 120mph plus run behind John H.


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

After my post yesterday evening, a few more words - 

Mark - you did a most fantastic job there. Just the right blend of organised/do your own thing. Thank you very, very much. I know what a hard job it is!
Blimey!!! what about that weather!!! 8) 
This was THE MOST friendly, sociable, kind bunch of people you could ever hope to spend a few days with, and it makes such a difference. Made some good friends.
The driving was just fabulous. I shall remember the sheer pleasure of flooring it over the mountain road and the spine tingling sound of a red-lined V6 going round some of those corners - WOW!   - Makes you realise you're alive!

Angie and I are going to remember that weekend for a LONG time, and yes, if there's another one - we're there! (can I sign up now anywhere)

Thank you all.

PS I too will post some shots when I've figured out how to!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Great weekend! Fabulous weather, glorious roads and sublime company to go with our thrilling cars. Many thanks to Mark for organising, to Mervyn for leading the tours and to everybody else for being such excellent company. This trip was everything a TTOC event should be. Well done everyone.

Just the one picture from me for now. The caption at the back says it all!


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

As all above have said. Thanks to everyone, especially Mark for the organizing. A pleasant way to spend a weekend.

Cheers
Grahame & Diane


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of pictures and video to sort out including Les's friendly Manx Bobby :roll: and video of my overtake of the van who claimed Les was driving dangerously.
> ...


Les, if you have *also* got video evidence that you are innocent, then the v.i. framed the wrong man. By a process of elimination, there is only one man now in the frame.....

Step forward JohnH, we know you're guilty.. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Les, if you have *also* got video evidence that you are innocent, then the v.i. framed the wrong man. By a process of elimination, there is only one man now in the frame.....
> 
> Step forward JohnH, we know you're guilty.. :lol: :lol: :roll:


As much as it pains me I have to say John H is also innocent.  You see I over took with him :lol: 4mins 50 into the vid. :roll: Anyway here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adOH3ohj ... annel_page


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

This was Big time fun -- so a big thanks to Mark (the organizer), Brian (the stickers), Merv (the tours), and all else who had a hand in a first class event!

TTitan (jim).


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking at the video, you certainly crossed the line, but the v.i. definitely over reacted.

Great video BTW.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Oh - I was so hoping we could pin something on John, he has such an innocent "butter would melt" face...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres a few of my pictures, a nice edited video is to come

PS*** - If you want your number plate blanking out in any of my vids or pics, please say so, if i hear nothing i will publish the video, thank you

Paul


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

What can I say, but it was just a fantastic weekend. Got home last night to Douglas in Cork at 3.30am after leaving Douglas in the Isle of Man at 3.00pm :lol: :lol: :lol: Drove 1,200 km over the weekend, and enjoyed every single one of them.

A big thank you to Mark for organising the event, everything went like clockwork and the hotel was superb, to Marvin for his pace notes, route guidance and knowledge of the island, to Dani for the roses (Yes I know it was you :lol: :lol: ) and the the extended group for making my birthday extra special. The placemat will be kept as a treasued momento of the weekend :!: As always it was the people who made this trip, so thank you all one and all for your company.

For those of you who have never been and have petrol running through your veins, I urge you to go. Having this much fun in a car should be illegal! You can really test your car to both yours and its ability and not just how fast it can go but how quickly it stops as Seans video can testify :lol: :lol: I did really think I would have biker all over the front of my car :!: I will definetly be heading back again soon, but this time i might just take the ferry from Ireland direct. The island is beautiful and very relaxed, a sort of oasis perched in the Irish sea. Even though its small, and we saw a lot on this trip, there definetly is more to see and of course, that mountain course needs to be driven again!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great pictures and videaos all [smiley=smash.gif]



04DTT said:


> to Dani for the roses (Yes I know it was you :lol: :lol: )


Me  Hhhhonestly hofficer, I'm hinocent me - hhonestlyyyyy


----------



## Clint (Apr 20, 2009)

Just a quickie to say thanks to Mark and everyone else who helped organise the excellent trip to IOM. We were last minute bookers as we only got our TT a few weeks ago. (Ragtop with Tractor suspension - allegedly!!) 
Thanks for squeezing us in!
We got to know some _great_ people and had a fantastic weekend. Hope to do something like this again soon!
*Sally & Mark*


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So did this village idiot call the rozzers?

What happened?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> So did this village idiot call the rozzers?
> 
> What happened?


Ok well here's what happened.
I am following John H on the mountain section of the course giving it some stick. Now there is no speed limit on this section which goes on for some miles. There are other cars and bikes on the course and not all are gunning it as it also doubles as an everyday road. Most people i.e. the islanders understand bikes and cars will be travelling at speed and have no problem with that sometimes slowing and moving over to let you go past. 
After passing a few cars we happen upon a small red box type van not sure exactly what it was apart from it was red and looked like postman Pats van. John overtakes him and of course I follow on broken white lines. However when I pull in after overtaking him giving him lots of room I am now just on a continuous white line, all perfectly legal BTW. After a short distance we come to the end of the mountain section and a 40mph zone so we duly slow down to 40mph. 
A little along the road and still on the course we pull into the pits with John H. Within a few minutes this red van follows us in and pulls alongside me gets out and starts to remonstrate with me shouting I had overtaken him on a continuous white line and I shouldn't do such things. We had a conversation which included him telling me to stop laughing, when I said I wasn't he said your smiling. At that point I told him to "go away" and again told him I was driving safely to which he replied "oh so you I admit it then". I just answered "I admit nothing now go away". I never swore at him (god knows how) He then asked me "if he should call the police". I said "do what you want" 
He went back to his van and I thought that was that but he got on his mobile. He was calling the Police it would seem and he went off. Within a few minutes a bobby arrived and questioned me took out his noted book and took my name and address etc. I though SH*T he's going to do me but his manner was very friendly and he said "not to worry" He then asked me to wait by my car while he went to his police car and returned within a few minutes. The bobby asked me if "he had been an arse" to me. It appears when he rang the police he was equally an arse with the control room. The bobby laughed and joked with us asked about our cars and the club before wishing us a good stay and off he went. 
I was half expecting the bobby to ask for my camera but he didn't. Only later when the bobby had gone did I check my camera to reveal what had actually happened and that I had indeed done nothing wrong. I just hope I hear no more about it but you never know. The bobby did say he was happy so I expect to hear no more. However this brain dead half wit should be cautioned for wasting police time. End of ...... I hope but at least I have the evidence just in case.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Les which one is you in the photos? I'd guess the guy with the Audi jacket... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Above comments echoed fantastic weekend, great weather, good company and lovely hotel this time. Great to meet old friends and new ones and big thankyou to Mark and Meryvn for all their hard work to make this event happen!

Regards,

Chris and Heather

(Mctavish)

P.S. It's going to take me days to get the car clean again!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Les which one is you in the photos? I'd guess the guy with the Audi jacket... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Now why do you want to know that. :roll: Might be then again might not be. [smiley=gossip.gif] I am saying nothing on the grounds I might incriminate myself and I reserve the right to remain silent :lol:
BTW there was a few wearing similar Audi jackets to one another :-|


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

les said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Les which one is you in the photos? I'd guess the guy with the Audi jacket... :wink:
> ...


Les you and i have had our moments online. :roll: Equally we've laughed about it afterwards. :wink: It was a genuine enquiry because I'm curious. 8) One day I will come and find you at a meet...

...And claim that pint you promised me... :lol:

Watched your YouTube stuff mate. I'll be chasing your hide next year... :wink:

cheers

rich


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

les said:


> However when I pull in after overtaking him giving him lots of room I am now just on a continuous white line, *all perfectly legal BTW*.


Les

I am intrigued about this part of your explanation - I have always assumed you had to keep to left of a solid white line at *ALL* times??? :?

Edit:

Found this:

http://www.ukpoliceonline.co.uk/index.p ... opic=30858

So actually it was a slow moving horse..................... :lol:

Kev


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The scene in pictures....


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


No prob Rich and yeah a promise is a promise a pint on me it is. BTW thats right you will be chasing my hide cos thats exactly where you will stay............... BEHIND me :wink: All good fun mate and I gave ex rally driver John H a run for his money in our similar specked cars.  I always had something in reserve though :wink:

PS NEXT YEAR :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hark said:


> The scene in pictures....


OFFS. I didnt know you had even taken a vid of it 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Clint said:


> Just a quickie to say thanks to Mark and everyone else who helped organise the excellent trip to IOM. We were last minute bookers as we only got our TT a few weeks ago. (Ragtop with Tractor suspension - allegedly!!)
> Thanks for squeezing us in!
> We got to know some _great_ people and had a fantastic weekend. Hope to do something like this again soon!
> *Sally & Mark*


I'm glad you decided to come 

So check out our annual event for meeting the rest of fthe TT-Family
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139007


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well someone had to be there to photograph Les's arresting moments:

Listening to the excuses.......









Did Les amuse the Bobby?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

He enjoyed the joke I told him about the vicar, whore and the policeman thats all i'm going to say :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> .........The *booby* laughed and joked with us asked about our cars and the club before wishing us a good stay and off he went.


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > .........The *booby* laughed and joked with us asked about our cars and the club before wishing us a good stay and off he went.
> ...


OK OK amended :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Quick video i made last night.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0NOhiT ... annel_page


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Quick video i made last night.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0NOhiT ... annel_page


Great video Paul, shouldn`t it finish though with you explaining to everybody what Redscouse means :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice video Paul love the end text 

As an aside Ihave some movie clips to stitch together and also enhance the sound (you can hear the engine but it aint loud enough), any recommendations of preferably free or cheap software to do this? (they are .mov files)

Cheers R

PS - Paul loved your motor, looks so much better with the fixed spoiler, body kit and the private plate. Whats more I was very surprised a how well it went bearing in mind it is the Tdi - superb.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool vid scouse, nice one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Paul!!! Well put together video and I love the music you chose 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great Video Paul , loved the Marine drive sprint 

Sam's looking to put a DVD together for us , he might want some footage from you for it :wink:

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

conlechi said:


> Great Video Paul , loved the Marine drive sprint
> 
> Sam's looking to put a DVD together for us , he might want some footage from you for it :wink:
> 
> Mark


Nah he wont need any, if it got some with me driving :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK own up, who's car is still sporting the IOM stickers then? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

les said:


> OK own up, who's car is still sporting the IOM stickers then? :roll:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > OK own up, who's car is still sporting the IOM stickers then? :roll:
> ...


I'm still wearing my EnTTente Cordiale decals... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine still has France Decals on - Im determind to win the competetion


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to admit I still have mine on.  I keep thinking I must take them off but I keep putting it off. Seems a shame to remove them at the mo. :? I hope when I do remove them they come off easy and in one piece as I would like to keep them and even have them framed...... is that sad you think. :-|


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Mine still has France Decals on - Im determind to win the competetion


Ah, but I have a spare, unused set... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Mine still has France Decals on - Im determind to win the competetion


Sheldon mate, I can see yours and Richards are still going to be on there when we go down to Italy , battered but still on there , mind you though from what I can remember yours was pretty battered from the start .


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still has France Decals on - Im determind to win the competetion
> ...


Bastard!! My event and i dont even have a set!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah mine will prob be on for italy. i can see my paint fading around them at this rate :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the comments about the Video guys, didnt take me long to make, i could spend more time on it and make it loads better....... but..... nahhh!! :lol:

R - thanks for the comments about my motor, glad you liked it, i think next time you see it i will be up near the 250bhp range... so watch out :roll:  
Although saying that, ive just come back from Audi, and while i was there i visited BMWs and there are some very very nice M Sports there i have taken a fancy to


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Redscouse that vid is awsome mate, agree with mark the marine drive bit was some insane speeds going on there mush have passed you well above 90 lmao love it!!!! want to go back and go round again need to stop speeding now im back tho although its very hard to do


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just uploading mine now. Not as good as scouses but I'm going mine on free software without much expertise lol


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> Just uploading mine now. Not as good as scouses but I'm going mine on free software without much expertise lol


Im sure it will be decent enough mate..... looking forward to it


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Just uploading mine now. Not as good as scouses but I'm going mine on free software without much expertise lol
> ...


How did you do the titles at the start. They are really cool.

Kept having problems with the audio on mine, not finishing at the time I had editted to. You could spend hours tweaking audio volumes and stuff though if you wanted to get it perfect.


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

you got the marine drive bit recorded hark?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Matt,

This is only the 3rd or 4th video ive made, picked it up really quickly after messing for a few hours with clips i made.
I have software which costs a bit of money and after a bit of practice is easy to use.
PM on the way mate


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Dobbsy said:


> you got the marine drive bit recorded hark?


Yer but cut you out, you drive like a girl. :wink:

Your actually not in half the stuff I put on because you left such big gaps to launch it. I'll see if I can send you a few clips of yours depending on what Sam managed to get. I have 2 decent drive bys of yours, but not on this one I don't think.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Great pictures and videaos all [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really..........I think Les might have used that line also :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

04DTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures and videaos all [smiley=smash.gif]
> ...


Na I just used my charm, wit,humour,intellect,charisma. ................... all of which failed of course so I just [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Tissue Les?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Tissue Les?


A box of man sizesed please Dani.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Quick video i made last night.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv0NOhiT ... annel_page


Niceley put together Paul - I sat back and enjoyed that


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking the other day that on one part of the mountain circuit I was doing around 120MPH. My mind went back to my youth and my biking days doing speeds in excess of 100mph. ( OK but it was nearly 40 years ago) That seemed bloody fast then and it seemed bloody fast in my TT on those roads given there is hardly a flat part on the course. This made me think of the guys racing bikes in the TT get up to speeds around 180MPH  I have been over a few times to watch the races in recent years and I can tell you even on the shorter straights these guys are traveling at incredible speeds. You can feel the air move against your face as they fly past you. John McGuinness lap record 130MPH RESPECT. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That is fast Les  - I don't think I'd like to do that on two wheels!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> That is fast Les  - I don't think I'd like to do that on two wheels!


I heard you did that in your TT... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> That is fast Les  - I don't think I'd like to do that on two wheels!


John, I think we did do a number of times on two wheels :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Matt,
> 
> This is only the 3rd or 4th video ive made, picked it up really quickly after messing for a few hours with clips i made.
> I have software which costs a bit of money and after a bit of practice is easy to use.
> PM on the way mate


can i ask what s/w you used for your video m8


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,
> ...


Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0

Driving scenes are a bit wobbly due to the fact i borrowed Harks mount but my camera was a bit too heavy for it :roll: :twisted:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Tonight at 2000 on ITV4, History of the TT

Might recognise some of the places now.


----------

